# UFC 66: Liddell vs. Ortiz 2 Discussion



## adminmma

*UFC 66: Liddell vs. Ortiz 2*
Date: 12/30/2006
Event Type: UFC Pay Per View

*Fight Card*

Chuck Liddell vs. Tito Ortiz
Andrei Arlovski vs. Marcio Cruz
Forrest Griffin vs. Keith Jardine
Jason MacDonald vs. Chris Leben
Eric Schafer vs. Michael Bisping
Tony DeSouza vs. Thiago Alves 
Carmelo Marrero vs. Gabriel Gonzaga
Anthony Perosh Vs. Christian Wellisch

Chuck vs. Tito - Does Tito have enough to take down the champion? Could we see another upset like the Silva vs. Franklin ?

Discuss the event that is coming up on December 30th, 2006! :thumbsup:


----------



## TLB

Tito Ortiz by ref stoppage in the 4th! Tito will be champ again and mrbalkie will owe me 500 points.


----------



## Dmac

Tito will prevail, I don't know how or when but I can really see him shocking the world and regaining HIS belt and I actually expect this to be a better match than Ortiz/Griffin.


----------



## Team Punishment

I see Tito using the ground and pound and winning by unanimous decision.


----------



## benefactor

Chuck wins in the second in similar fashion to the first fight.


----------



## BigBanda

Whos this TIto Ortiz guy ppl are talking about???

haha jk but I see Chuck winning via TKO(strikes) or KO in the 2nd.


----------



## buckmas

i don't think tito can beat lidell, the only way tito can win is if he somehow takes chuck down, but that will be hard because chuck has great takedown defenses, or if tito stays away from chuck and wears him out, then in the fifth round take it to him.


----------



## BigBanda

Its quite simple. Chuck gave Couture who is a far better wrestler than Tito a hard time taking him down. Especially in the last Chuck vs Randy fight. Chuck has excellent takedown defense and if he goes down he's like a cork in water and stands back up. I just dont see Tito taking Chuck down and if he does I dont see him keeping Chuck grounded. What has Tito even shown recently that ppl are saying hes improved? The last fighter he fought that was worth anything was Vitor and that will be 2 years ago this February which went to a decision. Other than that he beat on old Shammy twice and barely beat Forrest. If Chuck lands punches like Forrest did on Tito it's going to be lights out. Chucks KO power is much stronger than Griffins, and Chuck is a lot more accurate at that.


----------



## flourhead

a lot of people thought sobral would challenge liddell but he just got knocked out even faster. you cant really say tito looks great because he dominated a 50 year old has been. i hope tito is ready to fight cuz i wanna see it go past the second round. and then liddell can get a TKO via strikes again.


----------



## Cohobow

I hope Tito wins, but then again I just like to see the champs fall.  It should be a good fight.


----------



## AtomDanger

Does anyone think ring rust is going to come into play here?
Tito went with Ken twice, even if they were short fights, and went 3 rounds with Forrest... Chuck has done what?
Since Feb he has gone 1:35 seconds.


----------



## BigBanda

AtomDanger said:


> Does anyone think ring rust is going to come into play here?
> Tito went with Ken twice, even if they were short fights, and went 3 rounds with Forrest... Chuck has done what?
> Since Feb he has gone 1:35 seconds.


Thats all the time he's needed. His opponents slipped up so he capitalized on it. Chuck ends fights fast normally. If not he trains hard so that if it goes longer.


----------



## Fighter J

AtomDanger said:


> Does anyone think ring rust is going to come into play here?
> Tito went with Ken twice, even if they were short fights, and went 3 rounds with Forrest... Chuck has done what?
> Since Feb he has gone 1:35 seconds.


I think it will Tito has a lot more fights lately while Chuck hasnt been in in a while


----------



## Damone

I'm seeing a lot of stuffed takedowns, followed by hard shots.

I just don't see Tito winning at all. He hasn't really beaten anyone of worth in a while, and he looked absolutely horrible in the Forrest fight. A sloppy striker like Forrest gave Ortiz some trouble. Chuck is just way too good right now.


----------



## esv

ye i aggree, chuck is way to good to lose to ortiz. i wonder where ortiz will go if he loses to chuck at ufc 66. he will probably not get a title shot again as long as liddell is champ because he already lost twice to him.


----------



## Grotty

i cant place a bet why?


----------



## Grotty

oh cos i had none til now whoops


----------



## Quietus

Hard to bet against the Iceman, isn't it? If you try to stand with Chuck, you're done. If you try to take him down, you can't keep him down. I'm going with majority opinion here - Tito can't stand with Chuck and Tito's ground game will be negated by Chuck's takedown defence. 

Chuck by KO.


----------



## jcmeagher

your all forgeting titos ability to keep his opponent on the ground, so chuck will just be wasting his time trying to get up because tito will keep him down, it may take a while to get him down but when it happens chuck is gonna feel the wrath of titos ground and pound. HOOAH!


----------



## mawrestler125

Problems with Ortiz beating Liddell

1. He wont be able to take him down (I dont know where liddell learned to sprall but hes nasty at it lol)

2. Liddell will knock him out before he gets a chance to take him down.

Although Ortiz is nasty I feel chuck is _unbeatable_ No one is a better striker and no one can take him down so what are you gonna do to him. 

Chuck in 1st period by KO


----------



## jesse danger

tito cant take chuck down,chuck has kick ass takedown defense.


----------



## MickWrath

Chuck has an excellent sprawl and I admit Tito's style doesn't match up well with Chucks, but there is a very good method to consider. If Tito can get inside and clinch with Chuck (without getting KO'd coming in) he can lift and slam just like he did with Frank Shamrock, and Evan Tanner. Not to mention how Quinton did as well. If he tries to stand with him like last time you see the same results.


----------



## NaChOmAmA

*Tito is overrated*

Tito Ortiz will get his ass handed to him again hopefully. I can not stand how Tito fights. Hes a wrestler who just picks you up and sits on top of you because he cannot take the heat. Watch a highlight video of ortiz..its horrible...the worst shit ever. I seriously hope we see another 10 - 15 punches in a row to Ortiz's head for the finish. But he wants to be champ so he will do the cheap thing and sit on top of him and do nothing. Although I think Chuck has excellent take down defense. He will just stand up and punch out Ortiz again.

Next for Liddell will hopefully be Wanda Silva or Rampage Jackson so he can loose to a real fighter!

NaChOmAmA


----------



## MickWrath

I think just because you don't think the method of winning is exciting doesn't make someone overated. Titos game is ground and pound all day, and if he tries to fight Chucks game he will get knocked out. So why would he want to do something different than what makes him win?

I'm the same size as Matt Serra or Sean Sherk, and I can tell you even with my standup striking background I would not stand up with someone that has a definative reach on me. Take em down and pound em out. Tito just has to use a different takedown method because shooting is not going to work well with Chuck.

FWIW Tito beat Wandy by decision in UFC 25 "Ultimate Japan"


----------



## Team Punishment

I just saw the Forrest Griffin v Keith Jardine and Leben v J.McDonald added to the card. UFC 66's card> UFC 65


----------



## Arctic Cat F7

I can see Tito winning in the second round. Tito knows Liddells style and won't make the same mistake twice. Liddell evens admits that his style is predictable. Tito is going to win with ground and pound. That's how Liddell lost to Randy Couture. Ground and pound. 

and as a bonus Tito's cardio is awesome!!


----------



## Grotty

I think Leben will have his hands full with Macdonald but i like Leben because he is a throwback fighter so i hope he wins.


----------



## babalu97

Arctic Cat F7 said:


> I can see Tito winning in the second round. Tito knows Liddells style and won't make the same mistake twice. Liddell evens admits that his style is predictable. Tito is going to win with ground and pound. That's how Liddell lost to Randy Couture. Ground and pound.
> 
> and as a bonus Tito's cardio is awesome!!


Doesn't everyone know Chuck's style...stand up, knock 'em out. Randy said that out of the two of them (when he fought them anyway) that Tito was stronger...but Chuck is wicked fast, powerful, and accurate with his "lucky" punches (I've heard so many people call his stuff lucky...can anyone really have that much "luck" that many times?:dunno: ).

Personally in my own little world I would like to see Tito beat Chuck and then lose the belt to Sobral...but my guess is that Chuck will win.


----------



## Maniac

Chuck is un beatable in the light heavyweight division atm


----------



## Arctic Cat F7

It's nice to see change though. I would like to see Tito win! 

Tito and Jeremy Horn. That would be cool.


----------



## k doggy dog

Tito had trouble with Forrest Griffin's stand up game and had more than a hell of a time taking him down. I don't see him doing very well against Chuck at all.


----------



## redikulis

The best part about reading these posts are the people that basically copy what Joe Rogan says word for word. lol

Anyway, I think it could go either way. Fighting is situational. If Tito plays his cards right he can win. If not, he gets knocked out again.


----------



## khaldun007

i think liddell will win the fight. tito is pretty awesome. but chuck knows that titos only chance is to take him down so he will make sure he doesnt get the takedown. he will win.


----------



## slyall41

I love how people say Tito's only shot is taking chuck down. so does that mean tito starts the fight just sprawling at chucks legs. Lets be honest hes gonna try and throw a few jabs. Wont swing for the fences with Chuck but hes not just gonna dive at his legs hoping for the best he's a pro fighter, its not like he cant strike either. The first fight in the first round was even and it didnt go to the ground, its just when they came out in the second round chuck blew Tito up because well he didnt no how to defend I think after his fight with Vitor, Tito has had more experience of having fists fly at him and will pace himself better in this fight. Im seeing Tito to win this fight by spilt decision.


----------



## MickWrath

Split decision would mean 5 full rounds, something I don't think Chuck has the cardio for. If it came down to endurance Tito would have the title in the bag.


----------



## slyall41

your right, absoutly right thats why I think Tito would win, but I dont think he would get the convicning win going all 5 rounds. Chuck is one tough mother ****er i'll give him that, im just hoping to see that mohawk sporting ***** lose his title.


----------



## Arctic Cat F7

Tito is no chump. He can swing! He might not be as good as Liddell but Tito can hang in there with the best of them. It would be cool if Tito got the KO in the first round. It is possible for Liddell to make a error and for Tito to capitialize on it. Tito is super fast.


----------



## BigBanda

As mentioned before but still a very valid point to look for in the next fight.... 

Forrest landed blows to Titos big head and Forrest is a sloppy boxer. Chuck is an accurate striker with KO power, what you think will happen when Chuck lands blows??... lights out! lol.


----------



## Ryan1522

*Liddell vs Ortiz*

I think this fight is going to be a lot like when liddell fought quinton jackson. Jackson landed a nice left on liddell and the beat him with some nice ground n pound. I think it will be similar, but this time i think Tito will be smarter and not stand with chuck. After there first fight tito went on about how he felt "he had something to prove" i guess meaning he could stand up with liddell. This time I think he will take chuck down (yes i realize his takedown defense is as good as it gets) and beat him into submission.

That said, tito via TKO 2nd or 3rd round.


----------



## jamlena

Chuck Lidell in the first round, TKO no doubt about it


----------



## BrutalKO

*Liddell vs.Ortiz 2*

....People...people...people...giving Tito all this credit thinking he's gonna win, or it's gonna be close. A lot of people thought Liddell/ Babalu 2 would be a close match. Babalu is even better at Takedowns than Tito...lol. I've stated the facts too many times. Tito is at his peak in Cardio & Takedowns...Chuck is at his peak in KO timing & in his Takedown Defense. Babalu ran the mountains in Brazil...his Cardio was excellent...too bad it only lasted 95 seconds. Like I said...let the final truth be told...CHUCK WILL PRESS FORWARD LIKE USUAL KEEPING TITO UP ON HIS FEET, FORCING HIM INTO AN EARLY EXCHANGE...CHUCK WILL CONNECT...IT'S ONLY A MATTER OF TIME...TITO WILL BE KO'D....Liddell/Ortiz 1...Ditto.


----------



## Evan119

I don't know about first round, but I definitely see Chuck winning by KO. Tito will start off strong like the Forrest fight, but eventually lose his composure once Chuck starts landing shots on him. As soon as that happens...game over.


----------



## T.B.

Evan119 said:


> I don't know about first round, but I definitely see the Chuck winning by KO. Tito will start off strong like the Forrest fight, but eventually lose his composure once Chuck starts landing shots on him. As soon as that happens...game over.


Yesssir. Check out ya boy's sig. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## IronMan

Does anyone really think that Tito is going to be able to take this fight to the ground?

IT WON'T HAPPEN!

Randy's wrestling is way better than Tito's and he couldn't take Chuck down at all. Sobral is a great wrestler too, though not on the caliber of Ortiz, and look what happened to him.

I think that Tito is going to start strong with a couple of good shots, but Chuck will stuff them and land some good shots. Eventually, Tito will do what he did last time until he gets sloppy and gets his face turned into hamburger meat.


----------



## slyall41

To say that the same thing will happen to tito as what happened to Babalu, is just foolish. Babalu charged Liddell and got his ass beat because hes a moron and only tried to take down chuck after he had been popped with 3 good shots . Tito will not be the same and no Babalu is not better at take downs than Tito thats just pure stupidity to think that, what have you been smoking.


----------



## T.B.

What are everyone's thoughts on The Pitbull vs. Pe De Pano?

I haven't seen enough Pe De Pano other than when he smashed Mir, so I can't say what he might do.

But...

AA...This guy could have the best overall skill set in MMA, or very close to it, for HW's that is. He has the entire package as far as I'm concerned, but yes, he has fallen to the KO a few times now, and I don't believe that his "in fight" thinking is to the level of someone like Fedor or Nog. I expect AA to take this fight before the final bell though.


----------



## mulldog

*tito vs liddell*

i just want to see lots of blood............lots and lots of blood!


----------



## MattyBoy

*Ortiz goes down*

I'm not going to say that there is no way that ortiz is going to win but come on Liddel has the heaviest hands in the ufc today and his take down defense is the best out of any of the light heavyweights. The only thing that ortiz has is the ground and pound method like he had trouble taking out griffin who is a really good fighter but just not at the caliber of Chucky boy this is most certainly not going to be an upset like Jens Pulver or Rich Franklin this is just going to be Liddel beating the hell out of Ortiz and I'm going to love it.


----------



## BrutalKO

IronMan said:


> Does anyone really think that Tito is going to be able to take this fight to the ground?
> 
> IT WON'T HAPPEN!
> 
> Randy's wrestling is way better than Tito's and he couldn't take Chuck down at all. Sobral is a great wrestler too, though not on the caliber of Ortiz, and look what happened to him.
> 
> I think that Tito is going to start strong with a couple of good shots, but Chuck will stuff them and land some good shots. Eventually, Tito will do what he did last time until he gets sloppy and gets his face turned into hamburger meat.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...Ironman...couldn't have written that post any better. Very much on the money. I guess people also forgot...Chuck can Wrestle...and Wrestle well. He was captain of his HS Wrestling team...*20* years ago..I think the Wrestling part is covered. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryan1522

*arlovski vs pe de pano*



TREY B. said:


> What are everyone's thoughts on The Pitbull vs. Pe De Pano?
> 
> I haven't seen enough Pe De Pano other than when he smashed Mir, so I can't say what he might do.
> 
> But...
> 
> AA...This guy could have the best overall skill set in MMA, or very close to it, for HW's that is. He has the entire package as far as I'm concerned, but yes, he has fallen to the KO a few times now, and I don't believe that his "in fight" thinking is to the level of someone like Fedor or Nog. I expect AA to take this fight before the final bell though.



I totally agree that arlovski is the most well-rounded heavyweight, although brandon vera would prolly be pretty close in my opinion. I think Arlovski will take care of business this time and knock marcio cruz out 2nd round.

BTW anybody have thoughts on the rumored fight of jay macdonald vs leben.... i hope macdonald by RNC!


----------



## redikulis

I think what a lot of people fail to realize is that a lot of fights Chuck wins, he's not defending GOOD shots. Babalu - Terrible attempts to shoot. Tito's first attempt --- not very good attempts. 

If you look at what Randy did the first time, he would attack his hip as Chuck threw a punch. Every shot he took in that fight, he landed and took him to the mat. The point is, that there is a way to take him down. If Tito figures it out, he'll win. 

If not, he'll lose. 

But people remember. HE CAN BE TAKEN DOWN. I can't stand how people forget Randy vs Chuck 1.


----------



## Mr. Bungle

Goodbye Tito...

it will be a joy watching you get your arrognat ass whipped by Chuck.

Again.


----------



## MONKEYBOY

Will Belfort ever fight in the UFC again?


----------



## Redwings7777

Liddell will not go to Ortiz ground game and make the fight stand. Liddell will KO Ortiz once again, but I'm predicting it will last longer and end in the third round this time.


----------



## Arctic Cat F7

Chuck can be beaten. It's just a matter of time. I hope Tito does it too. Cause I want to see *Tito and Jeremy Horn go at it*.!!!


----------



## evzbc

Wanderlei Silva and Tito Ortiz would be the sickeeest fight.

But that's not here nor there.

Ortiz vs Liddell 2. What a tough one to predict...

The first fight was insanity.

My first instinct would be tito is going to go straight in for the shoot, and try not to end up like Babalu.

Tito is ****ing strong and if he gets in, should be able to have his way with chuck laugh: )

But Chuck...Man, those hands. How many times has he made me eat my own words.

I hate to say it...I think I'm going to go with Tito on this fight.

He's young. Has fire. I'm not the biggest Tito fan, but I think it's his time.

I hope i'm wrong, but I think the champs are changing in the UFC.


----------



## asskicker

Arctic Cat F7 said:


> Chuck can be beaten. It's just a matter of time. I hope Tito does it too. Cause I want to see *Tito and Jeremy Horn go at it*.!!!


Well Jeremy Horn's retired now and when he fought he fought mainly at MW anyway. So that fights unlikely.


----------



## Maniac

Chuck has no skills what so ever tito has this one


----------



## asskicker

Maniac said:


> Chuck has no skills what so ever tito has this one


Thats the most ignorant comment I've heard lately. You think Tim Sylvia has more skills than Chuck? Name one thing Sylvia does that Chuck doesnt do better.


----------



## Damone

Chuck has beaten Couture(Twice), Belfort, Bustamante, Ortiz, Babalu(Twice), Mezger, & Vernon White. That's a pretty impressive list right there. To say he doesn't have any skill is just asinine. Please, go troll elsewhere.


----------



## Maniac

asskicker said:


> Thats the most ignorant comment I've heard lately. You think Tim Sylvia has more skills than Chuck? Name one thing Sylvia does that Chuck doesnt do better.


lol was ****ing around i think if sylvia dropped he would give chuck a hiding


----------



## GREENMOB$TER

I see the fight going 1 of 3 ways:

1- If Tito stands with Chuck, he's getting knocked out.
2-If Tito tries to take Chuck to the ground, Chuck will sprawl and then proceed to knock Tito out.
3- if Tito rushes Chuck, he's gonna get knocked out.

That's my prediction.


----------



## *IceMAn*

GREENMOB$TER said:


> I see the fight going 1 of 3 ways:
> 
> 1- If Tito stands with Chuck, he's getting knocked out.
> 2-If Tito tries to take Chuck to the ground, Chuck will sprawl and then proceed to knock Tito out.
> 3- if Tito rushes Chuck, he's gonna get knocked out.
> 
> That's my prediction.


I agree utterely and completely but if Tito cries and screams like in his other fights Chuck will knock him out


----------



## Ken Shamrock

Chuck Liddell will win so easily over Tito Ortiz. I'm saying Chuck Liddell by 1st Round KO.


----------



## Maniac

I pick ortiz stabs chuck the night before the PPV


----------



## SuzukS

Theres no way I believe that Ortiz will beat Chuck


----------



## Hughesfan2791

I can see Tito winning this, he'd have studied all of Chucks tapes to study his style watched their tape over, and fine tuned his technique. Once Chucks on the floor it's in the bag.


----------



## RodneyPierce

Hughesfan2791 said:


> I can see Tito winning this, he'd have studied all of Chucks tapes to study his style watched their tape over, and fine tuned his technique. Once Chucks on the floor it's in the bag.



Really dont think it will happen..............


----------



## Bissell

yeah new to this forum... my honest opinion is

Chuck Liddell will dominate the fight, ending it either late in the first or early in the second with a KO or TKO due to punch(es)

If Tito wins the belt i will cut off my own ear


----------



## SuzukS

Hughesfan2791 said:


> Once Chucks on the floor it's in the bag.


Heh but will Tito be able to get him there without being knocked out? I doubt it.


----------



## chuck fan (russ)

*chuck to win*

everybody knows chuck will win he knocked out the cocky prick last time and he will again


----------



## slyall41

chuck will lose, the guys a total joke, swings for the fences. Tito is just gonna attack his mid section and take him down. That the thing with Chuck you dont shoot at his legs you go for his waste and hes done. Couture really showed this and Babula and other wrestling backrounds didnt take notice. Tito Will.


----------



## JawShattera

yeah liddel's a joke, thats a good way to start getting people to care what you say


----------



## redikulis

Chuck isn't a joke BUT he makes a good point about his waist. I've been saying that for a little bit now. Granted, what does my opinion matter?

I believe if you attack him at the waist and push him to the fence for a clinch, that is the best opportunity to take him down. Granted it will be tough, but it's better than him sprawling and killing Tito with fists. 

Tito can out-wrestle and out-muscle him in the clinch on the fence. 

Can he keep him down though?


----------



## Arctic Cat F7

asskicker said:


> Well Jeremy Horn's retired now and when he fought he fought mainly at MW anyway. So that fights unlikely.



Oh? I didn't know that. Thanks. Okay I guess we won't be seeing that fight any time soon...lol


----------



## El_Padre

These 2 fighters being the first ones I saw fighting, 

I'd say that if Tito can take Chuck to the ground, he should be able to beat him. On the other hand, if they stand up, Chuck will beat the s**t out of Tito ...

My vote would go to Chuck who seems to be less "big mouthed" than Ortiz


----------



## chuck fan (russ)

well if chuck is so rubbish then how come he punched ortiz into a whole new dimension in 47!!! chuck is going to win and thats final


----------



## BrutalKO

...slyall41...If the "What have you been smoking" was refered to me...I don't smoke. And you have the facts wrong about Liddell/Babalu II fight. Here...I'll explain the replay in detail...Babalu did come at Chuck with a combination. As he was coming forward, Chuck connected with a right hook to the side of Babalu's head, that knocked him off balance...as Chuck was backing up, Babalu tried to shoot at the last second..that's when he ate that huge right uppercut that brought him down..the rest is history. Dude....I hope you have a toe fetish...cause you're gonna be sticking your foot in your mouth come December 30th.


----------



## BrutalKO

...Chuck has no skills? OMG...lol! I guess defending the LHW Championship 3 times proves you have no skill. Please, Just another Tito lover who can't face Reality. I think Chuck will put Tito to sleep so he can't whine like a baby after losing....lol


----------



## mulldog

i just want to see blood coming from both of them going to the 3rd round..


----------



## slyall41

I just straight up hate the guy, with his embarrasing mohawk that ***** little gotea, and hes a ****ing mohican how can anyone respect that. As for the Babula thing again, hes no where near as good as Tito the guy made a fool of himself in both his championship shots like comeon who rushes chuck.


----------



## Beeno

I think we can all agree that Tito is only as good as he was last time, or possibly worse. He hasn't done anything to show improvement since his last fight with Liddell that would make you say he is better now than he was then... and Liddell hasn't lost. We can say he's as good as he was then, as well, if not better.

So - we get the same result, most likely. Tito getting KO'd.


----------



## slyall41

the thing i dont think your looking at is he basically ended vitor belfort's career in the UFC and the guy hasnt been the same since he lost to Tito. Its not that Ken Shamrock was to old to fight its that Tito Ortiz is just that dam good and as for there last fight, well Chuck got the best of him but i guarantee it wont happen again the belts on the line this time much more at stake. And im seeing A tito ortiz 4th round TKO. Tito is much wiser now and wont let it end in the first or second round. Now you hasbins will go on about how he cant prevent it from stopping in the first and second rounds. Tito will just wait and wait and wait for his shot to take Chuck down and chuck will tire himself out.


----------



## Beeno

Seems like the general consensus is Tito only wins if he takes Chuck down... let's not forget that Tito had a hard time taking Forrest Griffin down, somebody with way less skill in takedown defense then Chuck Liddell...


----------



## slyall41

i wouldnt say that, we have only really seen Forrest a good 3 times on UFC tv. Trust me Tito will go for the waste of chuck get him against the fence and slam him to the ground.


----------



## Heggi

Arctic Cat F7 said:


> I can see Tito winning in the second round. Tito knows Liddells style and won't make the same mistake twice. Liddell evens admits that his style is predictable. Tito is going to win with ground and pound. That's how Liddell lost to Randy Couture. Ground and pound.
> 
> and as a bonus Tito's cardio is awesome!!


Yeah, good post :thumbsup: 
i totally agree with you there
tito will never do the same mistake again
its just not happening.
And im so sick of ppl saying that tito cant take chuck down..
how do you know that??
Last time tito tryed 1 time too take chuck down..
so just because he didn't take him down in the first fight
you guys dont think its possible for tito too take him down at all? :dunno:


----------



## T.B.

Beeno said:


> Seems like the general consensus is Tito only wins if he takes Chuck down... let's not forget that Tito had a hard time taking Forrest Griffin down, somebody with way less skill in takedown defense then Chuck Liddell...


THANK YOU! I was about to remind people of this...but you did it for me. Atta' boy.


----------



## Beeno

Not to mention, Griffin doesn't have a nasty uppercut combo ready to rock in a heartbeat like Chuck does when Tito goes for this "waist takedown strategy." Tito's takedown isn't going to be anywhere close to as instinctive at Chuck's ability to throw a haymaker from nowhere. Not lately anyways. Taking down a slow Shamrock who knew it was going to come isn't enough to convince me that Tito should be favored in this fight.

Let's get this straight though, I'm not saying Tito can't win. I'm saying I don't think he does. And for those of you who disagree with my comments that he is not any better than he was before, that's just my opinion. I haven't seen him impress me to the point where he can hang with the tear that chuck is on.


----------



## derekaa

The first Liddell-Ortiz fight was pure electricity, a war to the KO, I think it'll end in a similar way to the first.


----------



## Stapler

In my opinion Tito Ortiz doesn't really stand a chance against Chuck Liddell, and I'm not just saying that because Chuck is my favorite fighter, haha. Just think about it, Titos striking is like an untrained teenagers who thinks hes tough compared to Chucks, erm..no offence. Also Chuck has incredible takedown defense and even if the off chance that Tito does happen to take down Chuck, Chuck can stand back up quite easily not allowing Tito to get his punches or elbows in. I think this fight could possibly end in the first round by KO but Tito has some decent endurance so I'd say mid second round by TKO due to strikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stapler

In my opinion Tito Ortiz doesn't really stand a chance against Chuck Liddell, and I'm not just saying that because Chuck is my favorite fighter, haha. Just think about it, Titos striking is like an untrained teenagers who thinks hes tough compared to Chucks, erm..no offence. Also Chuck has incredible takedown defense and even if the off chance that Tito does happen to take down Chuck, Chuck can stand back up quite easily not allowing Tito to get his punches or elbows in. I think this fight could possibly end in the first round by KO but Tito has some decent endurance so I'd say mid second round by TKO due to strikes giving Chuck Liddell the win. :thumbsup:


----------



## chuck fan (russ)

i agree with you and my fav fighter is chuck he will drop tito in secound round, crowd cheers and chuck continues his happy title defences til he retires (hopefully lmao)


----------



## favelar

I think everyone seems to be underestimating Tito. Sure Chuck has great striking ability and take down defense, but dont forget that Tito's signature moves are takedown and ground&pound. Tito will be taking this fight to the ground rather than doing stand up as in the first fight. And lets take into consideration stamina, Chuck relies on pure striking ability and tries to KO his fights fast because of his lack of stamina and Tito has amazing cardio.


My prediction is that as long as Tito keeps it on the ground, he will eventually wear out Chuck and KO him with ground&pound in the third round.


----------



## Hughesfan2791

I dont think Tito will have the chance to ground and pound. Chuck will Knock him out almost straight away.


----------



## Bjjfighter

Ok I don't like Chuck, but I really don't like Tito. so I think chuck will catch him in the 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## Barrym

If anything is true in this sport,it's that ANYONE can win in that octagon!Having said that,my belief is that Liddell will win by TKO or KO.Right now he's a man at the top of his game,and lets not forget the flurry of punches that destroyed tito last time,or the fact that Liddell has an uncanny ability to pop back up if Tito manages to take him down.IMO Chuck wins 2nd round


----------



## Fate-Tality

Liddell will win i think, KO round 2. He has crazy KO power from both fists and feet (Liddell vs Sobral I), while Tito has brutal Ground and Pound hitting heads from all guards. His problem is actually taking the iceman down cos of his great sprawl and even when he is down he uncannily stands back up. I will never count out Ortiz cos if he gets you down and keeps you down your ass goes down! Though at the moment Liddell looks the man, no one in the last 2 years have even made him look like he was in trouble, not even Captain America. 

Either way it will be a great rematch...hopefully.


----------



## Bjjfighter

Ok I thought that Forest should have won thier fight and chucks stand up, power in his punches, and his sprawl is better that Forests. Chuck KO in the 2nd round


----------



## Taking the belt

Plain and simple tito will take it.


----------



## esv

Taking the belt said:


> Plain and simple tito will take it.


............ um no he wont, chuck's sprawl is too good and tito cant take him down then he basically lost because he cannot outstrike chuck. Not a very good first post you have there my friend. if your going to say that tito will win then at least give some reasoning behind it.


----------



## NICK C

Depends where the fight ends up and who dictates the fight. Tito can't standup with Chuck. Only chance he has is to take Chuck down. If Chuck does what he does best and stuffs the takedowns then Tito is toast.


----------



## Slick_Fugitive

benefactor said:


> Chuck wins in the second in similar fashion to the first fight.


Chuck wins in round 3 the same way as the first fight


----------



## undertow503

Thumb in the eye, which chuck did get a thumb in Tito's eye, won't make a difference. Tito says, he sees holes in Chuck's game, but I don't think he will get much of a chance to exploit Chuck's holes. I see Chuck knocking Tito out again. But it would be cool to see Tito win, I'm always loving the underdogs.


----------



## slyall41

just wait and see i dont think chuck has fought anyone to good over the past year, well since he beat couture the second time. I think tito has faced tougher opponents not including shamrock three times. Belfort was a big win and Forrest griffin was a good win as well. I think tito gets it. What is happening with sobral anyone know. The guy is kind of out of the picture as for LHW goes any news?


----------



## Freiermuth

Going to be a great fight for sure!

These guys are both capable of beating eachother, I don't think anyone can argue that.

Tito's gameplan should be similar to his fight w/ Wanderlei....Takedowns Takedowns Takedowns...boring as heck for Tito fans but it's his best option against a nasty striker. Chuck is a bit taller and lankier then Wandy so it will probably be more difficult for Tito. 1st round probably will go towards Tito, 2nd and 3rd rounds I see being where Chuck will get the TKO if Tito gets fustrated/sloppy, the last rounds would go to Tito as I don't see Chuck being a 5 round fighter.

My final bet is going to be on Chuck though, I think he will avoid any serious damage on the ground in the 1st and 2nd rounds, maybe even land a solid shot, after that Tito is going to make a mistake and pay for it with a TKO kick or punch....or a series of them.


----------



## Haplo 913

Chuck Liddell KO in the secound round.


----------



## Heggi

Sorry, but your wrong..
Tito wins by ref stoppage in the 3 round


----------



## chuck fan (russ)

shush yourself child you dont know what your blabing on about chuck will beat him and then he will beat you for talking about him losing so shush yourself boy and shush tito u can all shush! go chuck!!


----------



## Heggi

chuck fan (russ said:


> shush yourself child you dont know what your blabing on about chuck will beat him and then he will beat you for talking about him losing so shush yourself boy and shush tito u can all shush! go chuck!!


haha.. take it easy tough guy :laugh:


----------



## benefactor

chuck fan (russ said:


> shush yourself child you dont know what your blabing on about chuck will beat him and then he will beat you for talking about him losing so shush yourself boy and shush tito u can all shush! go chuck!!


Ive been looking for a good sig...thanks!


----------



## Cayton22

I think if Tito gets passed the first 90secs in first round he wins.


----------



## uoolokpa

Chuck is the best striker in the light heavy weight class and tito has a great ground and pound game. But lidell has not gone to the ground since fighting the natural Randy Couture. Chuck is at his peak and his take down defense is top notch. We saw that in Randy and lidell 2 and 3. Only chance tito has to beat chuck is to take him to the ground and I very well don't see that happening. 

I'm positively sure; lidell by knockout in the first round!
Final Answer!:thumbsup:


----------



## x X CLoud X x

Chuck is going to knock TITO THE FU*CK OUT! Watch


----------



## chuck fan (russ)

yeh i got to agree with cloud you know your stuff because there is only one winner from this and its guna be liddell 1st round ko


----------



## Stapler

90 seconds? You don't give Chucks cardio enough credit, sure Titos is better but that doesnt mean Chuck throws one strike and gasps for air, lol. Plus the last time they fought it lasted 5 minutes and 38 seconds (round 2) and Chuck got the KO winning, i guess you didnt see that fight Cayton. =/

Also, Chuck went 4 rounds with Jeremy Horn then Chuck won by TKO. Sure he got tired every now and then but thats because he kept exploding and Jeremy got into a feedle position hoping Chuck would take it to the ground, of course he wouldnt, why change strategy if its working so well? heh.

So yeah, I strongly believe like i said that this fight will end in round 2 giving Chuck the win by knock out. I'd say round 1 but Tito has decent endurance so ill give him that much credit..

Go Chuck!!!


----------



## johnbender

*Won with my St Pierre bet*

Ive been gone for awhile cause my work banned the IP for this site, but its back again, so am I lol

K so like anyone cares, I won my bet with St Pierre and I just bet a grand on Lidell to win

I would bet more but IM sure there will be more SURE WINS for me real soon to bet on.

Lidell TKO strikes before the end of round 2

Thats money in the bank.


----------



## Stapler

thats a stupid reason to want Chuck to lose. I'm a fan because hes a great fighter, awesome knockouts, cool pose.  and nick name, haha..anyways, mohawks do not irritate me, especially his, thats an alright one. now the spikey high ones, those are stupid.


----------



## Mr. Bungle

Tito Ortiz is an imbecilic goof and his antics are an embarrassment to the sport. He's slow, clumsy and predictable and has limited skills. Chuck’s going to slap that stupid smug look off his face and knock his dumbass out in the 1st round. 

I'll happily bet anyone any amount of money that I’m right…in fact if I’m wrong I’ll hang up my keyboard forever, hang my head in shame and never post again.


----------



## johnbender

Mr. Bungle said:


> Tito Ortiz is an imbecilic goof and his antics are an embarrassment to the sport. *He's slow, clumsy and predictable and has limited skills.* Chuck’s going to slap that stupid smug look off his face and knock his dumbass out in the 1st round.
> 
> I'll happily bet anyone any amount of money that I’m right…in fact if I’m wrong I’ll hang up my keyboard forever, hang my head in shame and never post again.


I had to highlight the ridculousness of your post. I agree with the rest. In fact I just made a HUGE bet on Lidell to win that fight...

That being said, calling Ortiz Slow, Clumsy and saying he has limited skills....

Thats just stupid.... and no matter how hard I try I cant come up with another response for it sorry man lol


----------



## jcmeagher

Nick_V03 said:


> thats a stupid reason to want Chuck to lose. I'm a fan because hes a great fighter, awesome knockouts, cool pose.  and nick name, haha..anyways, mohawks do not irritate me, especially his, thats an alright one. now the spikey high ones, those are stupid.



hey now watch it, I have a high spikey mohawk...


----------



## jcmeagher

Mr. Bungle said:


> Tito Ortiz is an imbecilic goof and his antics are an embarrassment to the sport. He's slow, clumsy and predictable and has limited skills. Chuck’s going to slap that stupid smug look off his face and knock his dumbass out in the 1st round.
> 
> I'll happily bet anyone any amount of money that I’m right…in fact if I’m wrong I’ll hang up my keyboard forever, hang my head in shame and never post again.


Get ready to hang that keyboard, you might as well go ahead and unplug that computer and get it ready to gather dust because tito is going to ground and pound liddell all around the octagon!


----------



## onyx2002

Tito gassed fighting Griffen, I hope he's been living up in big bear for the last year or so, hopefully Jenna is doing her part to keep up his cardio.
Lidell is over-rated and has been known to gas too...Rampage destroyed him easily.
I see Tito winning this one.. Chuck's been Dana's golden boy for too long..


----------



## jcmeagher

amen brother


----------



## Stapler

No offence to you guys but..

SHUT UP ABOUT THE RAMPAGE FIGHT!!

if i was saying Wanderlei was gonna lose his fight and said "Vitor Belfort beat him like nothing" you'd say "THAT WAS YEARS AGO, WANDERLEI IS TWICE THE FIGHTER HE IS NOW!"

same thing with Chuck, hed KO Rampage if Rampage dared to fight him again.

anyways..yeah Chuck will knock Tito out.


----------



## jcmeagher

haha your funny, liddell is too old, jk but seriously, tito is 
gonna win the fight by decision. total blowout.


----------



## Stapler

you can have your opinion even though i totally disagree with it  haha i just get annoyed when people always bring up Liddells fight with Rampage, apparently you can never improve your skills. Have they realized ever since he defeated Tito Ortiz hes been unstoppable? Eh..oh well.


----------



## jcmeagher

you can have your opinion too, oh well...but that will be his downfall he is too overrated and will be thinking he is gonna win really easy and slack off and get his butt whooped.


----------



## onyx2002

Chucks style has been the same for years, he is a good counterpuncher now, we all know that. Other than that he still throws wild, looping puches, and is driven pureley by adrenaline,,, which means HE'LL GAS if the fight goes to the ground with Tito on top of him..


----------



## jcmeagher

and tito will just beat the crap out of him.


----------



## randyspankstito

I think Tito may take it. I hate to say it because chuck is so cool and Tito such a horses ass, but I just have a feeling we are going to see another title change before the year is out. Plus anomymous_help told me chuck is going down in the 3rd :laugh: .


----------



## jcmeagher

I see Tito winning by decision, he is gonna ground and pound alot.


----------



## Beeno

Here is a huge part of this thread nobody notices:

"Rampage OWNED Chuck. He gassed, Tito will kill him."

If THAT is your logic, basing how Chuck will do on a years old fight...

Then why do we ignore this?

"CHUCK KNOCKED TITO THE **** OUT." But instead we get, "Tito is way better now that he used to be. He'll own Chuck worse than Rampage did."

You guys are nuts. Chuck is light years ahead of Tito. If you think is Cardio sucks you are nuts. Ask anybody... if you're game plan is to throw as many punches as Chuck does, you train for some serious, serious cardio.


----------



## jcmeagher

EXACTLY!!!! Chuck is light years away from Tito!!! The old geezer jk lol. Ttio is gonna whoop him jsut like GSP got beat by Matt but came back and owned him, same thing is gonna happen, just not as fast.


----------



## Stapler

jcmeagher said:


> EXACTLY!!!! Chuck is light years away from Tito!!! The old geezer jk lol. Ttio is gonna whoop him jsut like GSP got beat by Matt but came back and owned him, same thing is gonna happen, just not as fast.


If Tito does somehow manage to win he wont dominate Chuck, he'd have to just hold on wearing Chuck down for the later rounds which is probably the only way he can win which would mean he wouldnt "own" Chuck. that would be a close long fight.

Still i still stick by my prediction, Ortiz may have cardio but Chucks isn't bad really and a recall could very well happen of the last time they fought, i know i shouldnt really give them advice because im just a fan and they are top notch UFC fighters but this is what id say to them..

Chuck..Keep on your feet, dont try exploding early because if he survives it may take alot out of your stamina and he will take advantage of that.

Tito, constantly go for the takedown..if you even attempt to stand with Chuck it may and probably will end up like Hughes vs. St. Pierre 2, you wont last long at all.

Pretty much thats it, should be a good fight.


----------



## Mr. Bungle

johnbender said:


> I had to highlight the ridculousness of your post. I agree with the rest. In fact I just made a HUGE bet on Lidell to win that fight...
> 
> That being said, calling Ortiz Slow, Clumsy and saying he has limited skills....
> 
> Thats just stupid.... and no matter how hard I try I cant come up with another response for it sorry man lol



Well put your money where you mouth is...I said I would bet anything that Chuck will beat Tito. Let’s make it interesting. 

Face it Tito has never been very impressive...he just isn’t that skilled, being strong and having an okay G&P does not make a great fighter. His stand up is weeeeak and Chuck is going to do exactly what he did last time, overwhelm him with devastating blows to the head reducing Tito once again to a sniveling confused heap.

Frankly I can’t wait to see it...I loathe these fighters that suck but are UFC stars because of they happen to be crowd favorites. Tito is a joke and I predict we'll see very little of him after UFC 66. And rather than just shoot my mouth off like some tool at least I'm willing to put $ on it.


----------



## jcmeagher

dude im telling you tito is gonna win!!! its gonna go through all rounds and tito will win by decision.


----------



## Mr. Bungle

jcmeagher said:


> dude im telling you tito is gonna win!!! its gonna go through all rounds and tito will win by decision.



So many delusional "expert" fans just like you said the same things about other overrated fighters *cough* Matt Hughes *cough* Rich Franklin...and we all know how those turned out.

The problem is that you people are not capable of looking at these guys through the hype and the BS...you love their persona or cocky attitude and you dont realize that being a "badass" doesnt translate into being a great fighter. You people worship Tito Ortiz because he's a big loud obnoxious showboat and you mistake his arrogance for confidence and strength...if he were all that good he wouldn't need to act like a jackass to get attention and draw fans.

He will lose. 1st round K.O.

Trust me.

His UFC days are numbered.

Sorry to break your heart.


----------



## Redwings7777

evzbc said:


> Wanderlei Silva and Tito Ortiz would be the sickeeest fight.


Its already happened at UFC 25 and Ortiz dominated Wanderlei. Took him down a lot and even nearly KOd him on the stand up with a light punch.


----------



## asskicker

Mr. Bungle said:


> So many delusional "expert" fans just like you said the same things about other overrated fighters *cough* Matt Hughes *cough* Rich Franklin...and we all know how those turned out.
> 
> The problem is that you people are not capable of looking at these guys through the hype and the BS...you love their persona or cocky attitude and you dont realize that being a "badass" doesnt translate into being a great fighter. You people worship Tito Ortiz because he's a big loud obnoxious showboat and you mistake his arrogance for confidence and strength...if he were all that good he wouldn't need to act like a jackass to get attention and draw fans.
> 
> He will lose. 1st round K.O.
> 
> Trust me.
> 
> His UFC days are numbered.
> 
> Sorry to break your heart.


Well Mr. Bungle seems to be the expert on everthing so I think we should all just listen to him:thumbsdown:


----------



## Mr. Bungle

asskicker said:


> Well Mr. Bungle seems to be the expert on everthing so I think we should all just listen to him



That's the first correct thing you've posted to date


----------



## asskicker

Mr. Bungle said:


> That's the first correct thing you've posted to date


Stfu.


----------



## Mr. Bungle

Good comeback


----------



## Stapler

I agree with Mr. Bungle, although it probably wont be in the first round, I see Tito trying a few takedowns and failing then just defending which that strategy will begin to fail in the second or third round as Chuck KOs him.

Tito is a good fighter, but he isnt at the top of the LHW division in my opinion. They are making a big deal that "he hasnt lost since he lost to Chuck" well Chuck hasnt lost since he BEAT Tito Ortiz. Tito is just using that poke in the eye as an excuse, its way out dated and denied by most reasonable UFC fans, which doesnt include the Tito Ortiz fanboys.

and besides, his latest wins were all by unanimous decision and he barely won, i dont count the Ken Shamrock fights considering Shamrock is way out of his prime, no offence to him or anything. It's like Ortiz thinks just because he dominated Ken Shamrock hes the toughest fighter in the world, big deal, id like to see him fight Shamrock when he was in his prime...

Look at Chucks wins since then, all pretty much dominations. How can they mention Tito Ortiz' "wins by a small INCH" over Chucks wins that were pure dominations? Kind of funny if you ask me.. and one of you mentioned Chucks fight with Horn, yeah it took a while but it was pretty one sided in Chucks favor, sure Horn lasted a long time but thats because hes "good at not getting hit" as he puts it and he got rocked alot which these beatings could have stopped the fight but Big John gave him a chance, then finally Jeremy realized he couldnt take The Iceman as he lost his vision, so that is a poor example in my opinion.

Heh, oh yeah..and Wanderlei Silva would beat Tito Ortiz now if they fought.


----------



## Barrym

Why isn't anyone impressed with Chuck's 2 KO's over Renato Sobral?Bubalu is a world class fighter in the LHW division,it's just that Liddell made him look like he wasn't!
Barring injury,or pure blind luck,I just can't see Ortiz beating Liddell right now.Liddell is a bad match up for Tito,and he's gonna punish every take down attempt with that lightning uppercut!


----------



## fenderman80

Redwings7777 said:


> Its already happened at UFC 25 and Ortiz dominated Wanderlei. Took him down a lot and even *nearly KOd him on the stand up with a light punch*.


Actually it was Wanderlei that nearly KO'd Tito!!! All Tito did was lay and pray and Im emphasizing "pray" because thats what he would need if he were to fight Wanderlei again, a "prayer". Plus that fight occured six years ago and Silva has vastly improved his game. However I do think Chuck's number is up. This is Chuck's stiffest competition yet and Tito IMO is hungry.


----------



## Grotty

Mr Bunlge where did you get your avatar picture of Forrest Griffin ....


----------



## yeahbuddy86

Mr. Bungle said:


> So many delusional "expert" fans just like you said the same things about other overrated fighters *cough* Matt Hughes *cough* Rich Franklin...and we all know how those turned out.
> 
> The problem is that you people are not capable of looking at these guys through the hype and the BS...you love their persona or cocky attitude and you dont realize that being a "badass" doesnt translate into being a great fighter. You people worship Tito Ortiz because he's a big loud obnoxious showboat and you mistake his arrogance for confidence and strength...if he were all that good he wouldn't need to act like a jackass to get attention and draw fans.
> 
> He will lose. 1st round K.O.
> 
> Trust me.
> 
> His UFC days are numbered.
> 
> Sorry to break your heart.


I havn't heard anyone explain it so well. I totally agree. Just take a look at Titto's last fights compared to Chuck's last fights. Titto got beat down by Forrest and was very lucky to get the decision. And don't tell me the Shamrock fight is a good example, Shamrock was done before the fight even started. Chuck has been totally dominant and in all of his fights. When Chuck fights, it's just a matter of time before he knocks you out. period. Titto is toast.


----------



## Grotty

I think fighting Chuck will raise Titos game 1000% he knows that Chuck has his measure and wil train accordingly, i believe Ortiz trains as hard as he thinks he has to defeat his opponent and this has shown him lacking recently so i really think he will step it up and present a good challenge to Liddell.


----------



## Randy GNP

Chuck has great power and speed. Standing he definatley has the edge over Tito. But an important thing to remember is that Tito didn't really try to take Chuck down in thier first fight, he wanted to show he could stand with him.

He'll probably be smarter about it this time and try to bring Chuck into his world. So, maybe he has a chance. If he can get chuck down and keep him down he can do it. And I think the fight with shamrock showed Tito's raw power. He lifted old Shammy up of the ground and carried him accross the ring.

That said I think Chuck has the advantage. He's a much better fighter than Shamrock and his takedown defense is legendary. He also has the mental edge. Tito has gotta be afraid of a similiar fight as the first time they fought. Also Chuck has had many impresive wins since then and even seems to have improved. I'd say that I'm 60% sure that Chuck will take it but Tito deffinatley has a chance.


----------



## BigE

This is shaping up to be a really good card. Aside from the Sylvia vs. Monson fight, 65 was pretty good so hopefully this New Years bash tops it.


----------



## Rated

If the fight ends early, the winner would most likely be Liddell.

If the fight goes the distance, then Ortiz definitely stands a chance.

Ortiz's ground and pound is vicious and he has great conditioning. However, if he performs like the way he did against Griffin, he will definitely lose to a fighter the caliber of Liddell.

I hope Liddell is not overconfident and expects another easy win against Ortiz. I am sure Ortiz will not make the same mistake twice and try to stand with Liddell (unless he wants to get KO'd).


----------



## Randy GNP

Ya, I think thats Chucks biggest threat. Confidence. After the last fight the anouncers said that Tito's "ego had become his enemy". I think Chuck sounds over confident going into this fight.


----------



## RUEVL?

Tito definitely has a shot. Of course, everyone always has a shot. But guys like Babalu and Tito have better shots than say Forrest or Rashad ro Jardine (the way Forrest and Jardine fight, they'd have to take too sever a beating to be effective and if Tito can't get Chuck down, Rashad isn't going to be able to either.) Babalu fought stupid but I expect Tito to fight smart. He has the toolset to win, he just has to make sure he doesn't get caught with an uppercut or a looping left too often.

It's gonna' be interesting.

INMHO Chuck by 2nd rnd flash KO or Tito by 4th round ref stoppage or 5th round decison

Hows that for covering all the bases?

:dunno:


----------



## neilmassappeal

As long as Chuck can stay off his back and not let Tito shoot, its gonna be a repeat of the last fight.

Chuck is on one of the best sprawlers in the business and after watching the tito/forrest fight, chuck hits a lot harder, and once he lands a blow on tito .... good night!!!

My prediction ... Chuck KO, round 2!!!


----------



## masterdrummer11

my thoughts are. Tito has fought, who? Ken Shamrock and Forrest Griffin. Tito was, "injured," during that Griffin fight, but he still looked to be at the same level as Forrest, wich is no where near Chuck's level. Chuck has fought Randy Couture, and Bobalu. I have Chuck by KO in the 2nd. But in all odds, I give Tito a chance...if it goes to the 3rd round. I have Tito winning either by TKO before the 5th..or winning a decision.


----------



## johnbender

Mr. Bungle said:


> Well put your money where you mouth is...I said I would bet anything that Chuck will beat Tito. Let’s make it interesting.
> 
> Face it Tito has never been very impressive...he just isn’t that skilled, being strong and having an okay G&P does not make a great fighter. His stand up is weeeeak and Chuck is going to do exactly what he did last time, overwhelm him with devastating blows to the head reducing Tito once again to a sniveling confused heap.
> 
> Frankly I can’t wait to see it...I loathe these fighters that suck but are UFC stars because of they happen to be crowd favorites. Tito is a joke and I predict we'll see very little of him after UFC 66. And rather than just shoot my mouth off like some tool at least I'm willing to put $ on it.


Hey bud, I DID say I bet a grand on Lidell already... I dont think Tito can beat him, I think its 2nd round tko at the LEAST... 

SO I dont know what you want to bet on then, all I was saying is that Tito should be given more credit than your giving him, never said hes gonna beat Chucky.

Craig.


----------



## giggityman

*Up for grabs!*

I say that it could be anyones night. BUT, for tito fighting has been shamrock twice now, he has gotten used to being able to control his opponent, which he will have a VERY HARD time of doing to chuck. Chuck however has dominated the in shape, hard to beat guys. If I had to bet, it would probably be on the iceman.


----------



## 1qaz2wsx

chucky, first round, big John stoppage


----------



## chuck fan (russ)

i want chuck to win hes got the advantage of bein able to knock almost any 1 out but i am always suprised lol so i just guna wait and see how things turn out on the night


----------



## hbdale309

*Tito Ortiz interviewed about Chuck fight.*

Tito Ortiz interviewed about Liddell fight. Hope this isn't a repost. From Nov. 22. 

BOXINGTALK

It's a good read.


----------



## STONEMAN

*Tito is the most overatted fighter in UFC history!*

If your a guy who thinks Tito has a chance to take Chuck, man are you dreamin!! Perhaps some of you were not fans the last time ortiz was the champ. If you were than you must have forgotten how long Tito managed to"*DUCK CHUCK"* What a joke! He was forced to face Chuck or have his belt stripped, which Chuck did anyway! Tito has never beat a world class fighter that has been on top of his game! Vitor and Shamrock were past their heydays when Tito beat them. He has been schooled by everybody who is a world-class fighter. He is a one dimentioanal fighter, thats why he will not be able to 1.take Chuck down and 2.Knock Chuck out! the only way this fight goes the distance is if he manages to *DUCK CHUCK* inside the ring as well as he did outside!

*ICEMAN BY KO IN 2!!:thumbsup: *


----------



## kds13

i don't think tito is overrated. not alot of people give him the respect he thinks he has earned. he is a good fighter but his style is never gonna work against chuck's sprawl. i'm really excited to see arlovski fight on this card. silvia's fights are boring me to death. but in this one i got chuck, ref stoppage in the 2nd due to strikes


----------



## Mr. Bungle

Too many UFC fans are too easily blinded by personality...machismo, bravado and arrogance may be appealing to the average teenager (or adult with the IQ of an average teenager) but it doesn't make a great champion. Tito Ortiz is one dimensional, predictable and a colossal nonsense spewing, full of shit, windbag.

I dont know if I will ever enjoy watching a fighter lose more than I will relish watching Tito get some humility beat into his fat fetal alcohol syndrome head


----------



## ksue

chuck in the 3rd


----------



## Randy GNP

nothing is more fun than seeing tito get beat on! I agree. I would like to hit him myself some day, but that'll probably never happen


----------



## Okilian

*All chuck fans need to read*

Now I know all u major Chuck Liddell fans have faith your hero will Knock Out tito ortiz in a blaze of glory.

but...

some call it a mis-match 
"chuck gonna knock him out real similar to the first fight"
"tito cant keep chuck down... cant stand with him nothing left but to get KO"

Chuck liddell's cant fight from his back...this legendary takedown defense everyone is talking about doesnt exist he simply attempts to stand out of it. Which leaves him vulnerable to submissions in the process. Tito has too much power and is extremely experienced in GnP. If any of you remember lidell vs couture 1. Chuck on his back = easy KO victory

so in conclusion... Tito wins by ref stoppage at the end of the first. you heard it hear first!


----------



## Stapler

Okilian said:


> Now I know all u major Chuck Liddell fans have faith your hero will Knock Out tito ortiz in a blaze of glory.
> 
> but...
> 
> some call it a mis-match
> "chuck gonna knock him out real similar to the first fight"
> "tito cant keep chuck down... cant stand with him nothing left but to get KO"
> 
> Chuck liddell's cant fight from his back...this legendary takedown defense everyone is talking about doesnt exist he simply attempts to stand out of it. Which leaves him vulnerable to submissions in the process. Tito has too much power and is extremely experienced in GnP. If any of you remember lidell vs couture 1. Chuck on his back = easy KO victory
> 
> so in conclusion... Tito wins by ref stoppage at the end of the first. you heard it hear first!


Your prediction is doubtful indeed.


----------



## Haplo 913

Okilian said:


> If any of you remember lidell vs couture 1. Chuck on his back = easy KO victory
> 
> so in conclusion... Tito wins by ref stoppage at the end of the first. you heard it hear first!


So If your remeber Lidell vs Couture 1 Lidell was taken of guard at Randy's abillity more then anything else. Then came number 2 & 3.


----------



## Rated

It is true that he just stands up after he gets taken down, but that's what is so amazing about it.

I still think he is going to KO Ortiz, but unlike some haters, I actually give Ortiz a chance to win. It would be stupid of Liddell to assume he is just going to "walk through" Ortiz.

Just look at Hughes, he was overconfident and thought he could stand up with St. Pierre. What did he get for his overconfidence? A leg kick to the head. =\


----------



## Stapler

Rated said:


> It is true that he just stands up after he gets taken down, but that's what is so amazing about it.
> 
> I still think he is going to KO Ortiz, but unlike some haters, I actually give Ortiz a chance to win. It would be stupid of Liddell to assume he is just going to "walk through" Ortiz.
> 
> Just look at Hughes, he was overconfident and thought he could stand up with St. Pierre. What did he get for his overconfidence? A leg kick to the head. =\


Oh yeah, I'm not saying Tito doesn't have a chance. He does have a chance I just don't think it will come through for him. In my opinion I think this guy is really under estimating Chuck. I think he has been watching Titos fights with Ken Shamrock to many times, heh.

and he DOES have great takedown defense, you say it doesn't exist, then again I guess you know more than the guys in the UFC, i forgot! :laugh:


----------



## Beeno

This is a stupid post. Did you just join here to post junk when we have threads for Ortiz vs. Liddell discussions? If you are going to point out how Randy Couture beat him, shouldn't we note how Chuck beat Randy again, TWICE!? Therefore he learned a little from the first fight right?

Tito never got him in a first fight, so to assume he can beat Chuck based on a performance against a fighter who Chuck learned from, and beat TWICE, and in light of the fact that Ortiz hasn't beat Chuck, is simply a worthless argument.

I'm no fanboy of Chuck or Tito, however, I am not a dreamer. All odds lead to Chuck in this one.


----------



## Green Scape

Chuck's takedown defense is awesome and I'm sure he's not overlooking ortiz. Why would anyone defending their title take a fight lightly...


----------



## Mc19

Don't we have like 50 of these ****in Tito v.s. Chuck threads. Holy ****, this is getting ridiculous!


----------



## *IceMAn*

Tito is not going to win I know this why Because I'm gifted and don't pull that its a fight anything can Happen crap it is a fight and something is going to happen. Tito is going down.


----------



## johnbender

*you heard this HERE first*



Okilian said:


> Now I know all u major Chuck Liddell fans have faith your hero will Knock Out tito ortiz in a blaze of glory.
> 
> but...
> 
> some call it a mis-match
> "chuck gonna knock him out real similar to the first fight"
> "tito cant keep chuck down... cant stand with him nothing left but to get KO"
> 
> Chuck liddell's cant fight from his back...*this legendary takedown defense everyone is talking about doesnt exist he simply attempts to stand out of it.* Which leaves him vulnerable to submissions in the process. Tito has too much power and is extremely experienced in GnP. If any of you remember lidell vs couture 1. Chuck on his back = easy KO victory
> 
> so in conclusion... Tito wins by ref stoppage at the end of the first. you heard it hear first!


Where do you get this takedown defence being a myth???

Smaten up man. Hes got the best Takedown D in the UFC, better than St.Pierre probably. 

BABALU COULDNT TAKE HIM DOWN IN EITHER FIGHT WHAT MAKES YOU THINK TITO CAN?

Nuthuggers... sheesh


----------



## Mr. Bungle

I'm saying it...Tito has no chance.


----------



## JawShattera

he doesent have better takedown defence than st.peirre.

first round ref stoppage i doubt it, im picking tito to win but a first round stoppage my ass


----------



## Beeno

> he doesent have better takedown defence than st.peirre.


You are nuts. Chucks takedown defense is number 1.


----------



## JawShattera

chucks takedown defence is over-rated. he coudlent stop randy's takedowns when he was in his prime. tito didnt even go for a takedown for almost the whole fight. hes never stopped any good wrestlers takedowns for more than a round or two exept horn who chuck is probably an equall wrestler too.

st.peirre is a a far better wrestler, a far stronger man p4p and his takedown defence is better than chucks p4p


----------



## NaChOmAmA

Rated said:


> It is true that he just stands up after he gets taken down, but that's what is so amazing about it.
> 
> I still think he is going to KO Ortiz, but unlike some haters, I actually give Ortiz a chance to win. It would be stupid of Liddell to assume he is just going to "walk through" Ortiz.
> 
> Just look at Hughes, he was overconfident and thought he could stand up with St. Pierre. What did he get for his overconfidence? A leg kick to the head. =\



Hughes wasnt over confident...he just got stuffed on the take down...and didnt want to look stupid over and over again...like Mark Coleman vs Fedor...most pathetic fight to watch at times...Coleman THE HAMMER! he blows and fights like Tito Ortiz! 

Hughes got stuffed...Tito will get stuffed...and knocked out!

NaChOmAmA


----------



## americanfighter

its posible one slip up is all it takes but if chuck fights smart and keeps tito squared away he will win.


----------



## MMA1990

Okilian said:


> Now I know all u major Chuck Liddell fans have faith your hero will Knock Out tito ortiz in a blaze of glory.
> 
> but...
> 
> some call it a mis-match
> "chuck gonna knock him out real similar to the first fight"
> "tito cant keep chuck down... cant stand with him nothing left but to get KO"
> 
> Chuck liddell's cant fight from his back...this legendary takedown defense everyone is talking about doesnt exist he simply attempts to stand out of it. Which leaves him vulnerable to submissions in the process. Tito has too much power and is extremely experienced in GnP. If any of you remember lidell vs couture 1. Chuck on his back = easy KO victory
> 
> so in conclusion... Tito wins by ref stoppage at the end of
> the first. you heard it hear first!


Ortiz couldnt finish Griffin, Belfort or Cote in fact 
the only person he's actually finished since his victory over Elvis Sinosic is Ken Shamrock.Why do you think all of a sudden he can not only beat but finish a guy whos better than all the guys who have given him so much trouble? Theres absolutly no logic to this theory. If Tito wins whcih is a big if it'll be bacause he eeked out a lay and prey over Chuck. Also you cant really say Chucks got no ground game bacause he was punished by Couture on the ground. Thats only one fight. I supose Arloski cant strike since he was KO'ed by Silvia once. Tito is gonna get KO'ed in the first and mabye the second if he's real luck and you defiantly didnt hear it hear first!


----------



## JawShattera

ortiz is gonna get him down and drop elbows on his head.


----------



## jamlena

Mr. Bungle said:


> I'm saying it...Tito has no chance.


A small chance, a very small chance


----------



## Rated

NaChOmAmA said:


> Hughes wasnt over confident...he just got stuffed on the take down...and didnt want to look stupid over and over again...like Mark Coleman vs Fedor...most pathetic fight to watch at times...Coleman THE HAMMER! he blows and fights like Tito Ortiz!
> 
> Hughes got stuffed...Tito will get stuffed...and knocked out!
> 
> NaChOmAmA


Yes, Hughes did attempt two takedowns and failed, but those were after he got owned by those leg kicks.

Unlike the Penn fight where he went for takedown after takedowns right away, Hughes' made the mistake of trying to stand up with St. Pierre.


----------



## SHIN2DADOME

Chuck has been on a roll since he learned the poke in the eye punch - randy, tito, horn ect. Still I think chuck could beat tito but if him or Dana ever grew some balls and wanted to prove hes a real champion they would send him back over to pride to fight the likes of Rampage, shogun, wandy, crocop ect and anyone of them would destroy chuck no doubt about it.


----------



## Mr. Bungle

MMA1990 said:


> Ortiz couldnt finish Griffin, Belfort or Cote in fact
> the only person he's actually finished since his victory over Elvis Sinosic is Ken Shamrock.Why do you think all of a sudden he can not only beat but finish a guy whos better than all the guys who have given him so much trouble? Theres absolutly no logic to this theory. If Tito wins whcih is a big if it'll be bacause he eeked out a lay and prey over Chuck. Also you cant really say Chucks got no ground game bacause he was punished by Couture on the ground. Thats only one fight. I supose Arloski cant strike since he was KO'ed by Silvia once. Tito is gonna get KO'ed in the first and mabye the second if he's real luck and you defiantly didnt hear it hear first!


I couldn't have said it better myself...well I probably could have but I'm lazy


----------



## Soleks

Well do you guys believe in deja vu because it is going to be UFC 47 all over again. Tito says he is going to use his striking to try and take it to the ground , but he'll be stubborn and try to knock Chuck out. Personally I think Chuck could spwarl Tito's takedowns with both hands behind his back. Did you see how he could take down Forrest in the second round how will he take down Chuck ? Chuck should have this fight in the bag.Looking forward to see Chuck fight Wanderlei if it will ever happen.


----------



## undertow503

Tito will dance to Victory. :cheeky4:

But it's going to be a good fight, I'm pretty sure of it. I just hope no thumb to the eye this time around. Regardless, Tito has to get Chuck to the ground or he doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Heggi

undertow503 said:


> Tito will dance to Victory. :cheeky4:
> 
> But it's going to be a good fight, I'm pretty sure of it. I just hope no thumb to the eye this time around. Regardless, Tito has to get Chuck to the ground or he doesn't stand a chance.


I totally agree :thumbsup:


----------



## Sydon666

The last fight was over 2 and a half years ago, so both of them should have learned a lot since then. Tito is probably going for the takedown until he gets it. After that he his dangerous and chuck knows tat, so want's to keep it standing and avoid the takedown. This is textbook stand up vs. ground and the one who excel's the most in both of them will end up as the winner. 

Chuck is a great striker but overprotected (white) and a little overrated.

Tito is a force that got derailed for a while and I think that is why people are underestimating him. I hope he can take the title and force Liddell into Pride. Verry small chance that will happen, I know. But it would be a great asset to pride.


----------



## Mr. Bungle

Sydon666 said:


> The last fight was over 2 and a half years ago, so both of them should have learned a lot since then. Tito is probably going for the takedown until he gets it. After that he his dangerous and chuck knows tat, so want's to keep it standing and avoid the takedown. This is textbook stand up vs. ground and the one who excel's the most in both of them will end up as the winner.
> 
> Chuck is a great striker but overprotected (white) and a little overrated.
> 
> Tito is a force that got derailed for a while and I think that is why people are underestimating him. I hope he can take the title and force Liddell into Pride. Verry small chance that will happen, I know. But it would be a great asset to pride.


Tito is a *LOT* overreated and kept around mainly because his retarded antics draw a crowd *(White)*. 

This fight will pretty much end Tito's lacklustre UFC career. Don't worry though, you'll probably be able to catch him on TNT or WWE afterwards. That is really is where he belongs anyway


----------



## evzbc

Hey, 

Chuck knocked out Randleman (I'm not saying it was pretty), and Randleman knocked the F out of Cro Cop...

I'm just saying


----------



## sirdilznik

The only way I see Tito winning this fight is if he clinches with Chuck, muscles him over to the cage, then tries to take him down from there. If he tries to shoot a single or a double in the center of the octagon, not only will he get his takedown stuffed, but he will also stand a good chance of eating an uppercut, kick, or knee. Of course if(when) Tito is unable to take Chuck to the ground and has to trade with him, we all know what will happen then. No one in the 205 division outside the Chute Boxe camp has any business trying to stand and trade with Chuck.


----------



## TAPuOUTx13

*Goodbeye Tito!*

Tito's strategy for this fight should be the same as the first time they were supposed to fight. "*DUCK CHUCK"*!! Dont show up Tito!! everyone knows 80% of your fight has always been your fire, The one opponent you have never been able to maintain your fire and will to win against is the *ICE MAN!!* You will lose and we won't have to see you again until Ken Shamrock comes out of retirement.:cheeky4:


----------



## shawnryan

I hope chuck puts the heat on his ass.


----------



## benn

its better for tito not to so up cause u know what's gonna happen.


----------



## fighter194

Imo chuck will win this.


----------



## shawnryan

Tito is going to get slayed in the first round if not chucks in trouble


----------



## rob the plumber

Word up biatch!


----------



## chuck fan (russ)

well i want chuck to win and i hope he does


----------



## UFC Freak

If Tito get's Liddel on the mat he has a chance. He's not going to get a victory by standing with Chuck. I think he proved that in the last fight.


----------



## Stapler

shawnryan said:


> Tito is going to get slayed in the first round if not chucks in trouble


Give Chuck a little bit more credit than that, his cardio isnt THAT bad.. he went 4 rounds and TKO'd Jeremy Horn. His cardio isn't the greatest but id say up to 3rd or 4th round he'd be in trouble. Still don't count him out though.


----------



## andrew_070286

i want ortiz to win, but he probably wont. he just cant stand up with ludell


----------



## andrew_070286

totaly the 3rd is going to be all Ortiz if Ludell can't put him down in the first


----------



## benn

Liddell 's Gonna Ktfo Tito!!!!


----------



## randyspankstito

benn said:


> Liddell 's Gonna Ktfo Tito!!!!



Finally you post something that makes sense


----------



## Arctic Cat F7

Chuck is human he can loose. If he makes one mistake with Tito its over! Tito is super fast plus Tito can swing too. Tito has also had a little bit more ring time this year then Chuck had. Mind you they weren't challenging fights either. 

I would love to see Chuck get dropped like a bag of wet sand!


----------



## Mr. Bungle

Arctic Cat F7 said:


> Chuck is human he can loose. If he makes one mistake with Tito its over! Tito is super fast plus Tito can swing too. Tito has also had a little bit more ring time this year then Chuck had. Mind you they weren't challenging fights either.
> 
> I would love to see Chuck get dropped like a bag of wet sand!



Tito is "super fast"??? Are you kidding me? He's a one trick pony, G&P that's all he's got and other than beating up the elderly he hasn't looked very damn good in ANY fights I've ever seen. 

Sure Chuck is human, he can lose...just not to an over-hyped bum like Tito Ortiz.


----------



## benn

randyspankstito said:


> Finally you post something that makes sense



OK stop the hatin in here!


----------



## gibboeng9

tito fears the iceman he knows he hasn't got a chance in this fight, tito was lucky against griffin and as for his other wins he beat and old man and cote who took the fight on short notice, if people are honsetly thinking tito will beat chuck then they need there head testing. there's only gonna be one outcome liddell will be victorious by knockout


----------



## TLB

gibboeng9 said:


> tito fears the iceman he knows he hasn't got a chance in this fight, tito was lucky against griffin and as for his other wins he beat and old man and cote who took the fight on short notice, if people are honsetly thinking tito will beat chuck then they need there head testing. there's only gonna be one outcome liddell will be victorious by knockout



“Tito fears the iceman”, It’s one thing if you think Chuck will win but that statement is just bullshit. “Tito was lucky against Griffin” No, he was injured and he still won. “Cote took the fight on short notice” technically Tito and Cote both took that fight on short notice, they were both scheduled on that card and when both of there opponents got injured they got paired up. So it’s not like Cote hadn’t had enough time to train. Tito is WAY better than you give him credit for and he’ll prove that on the 30th.


----------



## Oil

Mr. Bungle said:


> Tito is "*super fast*"??? Are you kidding me? *He's a one trick pony*, G&P that's all he's got and other than beating up the elderly he hasn't looked very damn good in ANY fights I've ever seen.
> 
> Sure Chuck is human, he can lose...just not to an over-hyped bum like Tito Ortiz.



How does Tito being a "One-Trick pony" have any relation to whether or not he's fast?


-Just askin'


----------



## gibboeng9

may be i havn't given him enough credit and he does hold some good victories (wanderlei, vitor etc) but i do think tito is scared of chuck he knows he's gonna get hurt. you just have to look at chuck's form tito is not in his league, sorry but that's my opinion


----------



## TLB

Well every one is certainly entitled to there own opinion, and at least you didn’t come back and talk shit just because I’m a fan of Tito like every other person on this forum (about this topic that is). I definitely disagree with you though. Tito's in his league and Tito asked for the rematch and he was the first one to sign the contract, he’s certainly not scared of Chuck.


----------



## Oil

gibboeng9 said:


> may be i havn't given him enough credit and he does hold some good victories (wanderlei, vitor etc) *but i do think tito is scared of chuck *he knows he's gonna get hurt. you just have to look at chuck's form tito is not in his league, sorry but that's my opinion



That's a valid statement. A lot of fighters tend to fight very timidly after being beaten once by an opponent. I think Chuck will have an edge over Tito just on nerves. Tito has lost once and has something to prove which puts a lot of pressure on a fighter...and they tend to think about it while fighting...(sometimes just in the back of their mind)..


----------



## Arctic Cat F7

Chuck is due for a good pounding. But he does have an impressive record I have to give Chuck that! Chuck can be brought to the ground don't think that he can't cause it is possible. Tito has a lot of upper body strength and I think he should be able to hold Chuck down. Don't get me wrong I like Chuck as much as the next guy, but Tito is on a mission. He has nothing to loose and everything to gain. I hope Tito does not do anything stupid and takes his time and slowly wear Chuck down. 

I think its going to be great to have a new champ.


----------



## JawShattera

Arctic Cat F7 said:


> Chuck is due for a good pounding. But he does have an impressive record I have to give Chuck that! Chuck can be brought to the ground don't think that he can't cause it is possible. Tito has a lot of upper body strength and I think he should be able to hold Chuck down. Don't get me wrong I like Chuck as much as the next guy, but Tito is on a mission. He has nothing to loose and everything to gain. I hope Tito does not do anything stupid and takes his time and slowly wear Chuck down.
> 
> I think its going to be great to have a new champ.



nicely put, rep

chuck is due for a good pounding and his takedown defence is over-rated


----------



## derekaa

If anything chuck's sprawl is under-rated. I would love to know where he learned that. Anyways, Tito has the most to gain , this is true, but I believe Chuck has more motivation to win the fight. He knows the shame that comes with losing to ortiz. Like he says: if you lose to Ortiz you gotta listen to him talk about it the rest of your life.


----------



## JawShattera

thats motivation based on not wanting something, tito has motivation in wanting to achieve something and hes an animal.

tito is very driven and he will be very smart in that cage with chuck.


----------



## andrew_070286

i don't know how u can think a 42 yr old couture is a better wrestler than a 31 yr old ortiz, i meen come on, besides i haven't seen any one get taken down by ortiz and stand rite backup. if luddel goes down he's in trouble.


----------



## JawShattera

yeah once he's down he will be down eating elbows for awhile.

tito is dangerous on the ground because he drops enough elbows/punches that the ref will never stand them up,he doesent need to advance position in order to work his gnp and he can hold his oppoents down easily so they cannot get back up once theyre down.

dont kid yourselves tito will take chuck down eventually and at the point that he does he will be able to do it again, and again...and again as the rounds end.

chuck may be able to hold tito off for a couple rounds but he will be able to take chuck down by round 3.


I think this fight is too much in chucks favor although tito should be the under-dog


----------



## Grotty

Ok i will start with this - Both Fighters are good, my personal prefrence for fighting style is Liddell for his striking although i would like to see him use his legs more, perhaps if it goes 3 plus rounds he might go for some full on head shots with them.
Tito has the huge incentive to get the title yes its good for the ego but ultimately its the Money fights and number of defences per year imo, Liddell will be fighting for his own pride and cash so i would say they are both equally motivated for the fight.
Either way UFC managment wins this one as both are good draws especially Liddell as the prospective future fights could draw in som serious PPV.
Anyway as a fan i am happy either way.


----------



## Mr. Bungle

Oil said:


> How does Tito being a "One-Trick pony" have any relation to whether or not he's fast?
> 
> 
> -Just askin'


I was disagreeing that he was fast...meaning that I think he's slow...followed by an explanation of what_ I_ believe is the only trick he has in his bag...which is G&P.


Maybe _you're_ the slow one


----------



## Arctic Cat F7

Tell Forest Griffen that Tito is slow? Did you see the first round? Tito was every where fast! Tito is way faster then Chuck. No doubt.


----------



## Mr. Bungle

You're delusional...you must have serious feelings for Tito or something because only true love could be so blind.

Ortiz is slow and predictable.


----------



## TLB

Mr. Bungle said:


> You're delusional...you must have serious feelings for Tito or something because only true love could be so blind.
> 
> Ortiz is slow and predictable.


I would say it’s the opposite, your hate for Tito makes your views on him delusional. He’s definitely not slow and no more predictable with his game plan than Chuck is.


----------



## Mr. Bungle

Do you have a Tito Ortiz weigh in poster on the ceiling above your bed? Do you often dream about him doing his little grave digger dance for you in your room? 

I bet you do.

You love him :cheeky4:


----------



## Mr. Bungle

And yes...I am aware that I just brought this "debate" to a grade 8 level.




_Well aware_


----------



## TLB

That’s weird that you would even think those sort of things man, and it certainly doesn’t deserve any sort of real reply. At least you acknowledge how juvenile that was.


----------



## Mr. Bungle

....


----------



## TLB

I’d say that is the best post I’ve seen from you yet.:thumbsup: Ok, at this point I’m just giving you a hard time. But I think that is the first post from you that hasn’t pissed me off.


----------



## Mr. Bungle

Thanks...does this mean we're friends now?

I'm going to assume it does


----------



## TLB

Haha, for now since apparently neither one of us has anything better to do, a truce is in effect. But I’m guessing it’s not going to last very long........enjoy it while you can, before you know it I’ll be back to posting facts about Tito ruining your efforts to tarnish Tito’s reputation.


----------



## Mr. Bungle

Chuck will take care of ruining Titos reputation...I'll just sit back and enjoy the show


----------



## TLB

I knew you would say something like that. Wow, that really didn’t take long did it? I would say Tito smashing Chuck’s face with elbows and taking the title would only help his rep though.


----------



## Mr. Bungle

Oh come on...get serious.

Okay all kidding aside, please tell me what you've seen from Tito in his past 4 or 5 fights that makes you think he has a chance against Chuck who has been awesome in the octagon? I honestly would like to know? Because I dont think he's done anything noteworthy and I think that his fans are just swept up by his charisma and personality.

So go on..I'm listening.


----------



## Mr. Bungle

Where are you?


----------



## Mr. Bungle

Hellooooooo?







































*crickets*

















Oh Mr. BLT...we're waiting...






























*more crickets*


----------



## TLB

Take it easy, I only post when I’m at work, which means a lot of the time I actually have to work and can’t respond right away. Well he’s been injured for the past several years and still won his last five fights. I know you don’t want to hear that he hasn’t preformed at the top of his game because of his injuries but that is a fact. In his last update he said he is completely injury free and stronger than ever (Randy Couture already pointed out that Tito is the stronger of the two). Tito was actually doing very well against Chuck in the first fight, he never really went for a good take down and it wasn’t until he was poked in the eye that Chuck went in for the finish. Again I know excuses suck but that is exactly how it happened, I’m not saying Chuck still wouldn’t have won that first fight, we’ll never know. But that was then and this is now, Tito’s healthy and is going in with his game plan not Chuck’s(meaning he’s going to go for take downs instead of just standing with Chuck). There is a couple of reasons why I truly 100% believe Tito is going to win that fight.


----------



## Arctic Cat F7

Mr. Bungle said:


> You're delusional...you must have serious feelings for Tito or something because only true love could be so blind.
> 
> Ortiz is slow and predictable.


LOL, I'm a true fan not a band wagon hopper. 

You must have the Chuck Liddell lunch box and back pack then


----------



## JawShattera

If tito tries to trade with chuck its over but if he rely's on his pretty good boxing to play more defensively until he can get a takedown he could win.


----------



## Mr. Bungle

TLB said:


> Take it easy, I only post when I’m at work, which means a lot of the time I actually have to work and can’t respond right away. Well he’s been injured for the past several years and still won his last five fights. I know you don’t want to hear that he hasn’t preformed at the top of his game because of his injuries but that is a fact. In his last update he said he is completely injury free and stronger than ever (Randy Couture already pointed out that Tito is the stronger of the two). Tito was actually doing very well against Chuck in the first fight, he never really went for a good take down and it wasn’t until he was poked in the eye that Chuck went in for the finish. Again I know excuses suck but that is exactly how it happened, I’m not saying Chuck still wouldn’t have won that first fight, we’ll never know. But that was then and this is now, Tito’s healthy and is going in with his game plan not Chuck’s(meaning he’s going to go for take downs instead of just standing with Chuck). There is a couple of reasons why I truly 100% believe Tito is going to win that fight.


I think Chuck said it best in his MaxFighting interview...

*"I think he's [Tito] gotten better, but I think he has just improved on what he was good at before. I don't think he's a different fighter. He's still has the same style."*

I think Chuck had him figured out then and he still does...I'm sure that the Tito is going to go in with a great game plan that he's worked on like a madman but Chuck is going to put pressure on him and he'll revert right back to where Chuck wants him...it's incredibly difficult for a fighter to change his style, when push comes to shove he'll go back to what he knows best and what's worked for him the past. Eyepoke or no eyepoke the result is going to be the same...well, actually I think Chuck will do better this time, he's a far smarter fighter than people give him credit for and it's not like he's been sitting on his ass eating donuts the past few months.


----------



## TheGracieHunter

Chuck 2nd round victory. Knock out


----------



## Fantômas

Liddell will win by KO, second round. You never know where his KO punch will come from, but its going to land and put you to sleep. 

Like everyone has said several times, Chuck's take down defense is legendary. Once down, he is right back up. No ground and pound for Tito.

Tito claims to have "seen holes" in Chuck's game, but that won't be enough to win. Just when you think you can take advantage of Liddell, he knocks you out.


----------



## Juventud2222

I see alot of users on here swept up by Ortiz's bad boy attitude. 

Ortiz WAS an awesome fighter....WAS. Hes seriously dropped the ball recently. 

I honestly dont think hes in Liddells league right now. 

One positive thing i can say for Ortiz this time around though is: *Titos not stupid, hes not going to make the same mistake as last time. I.e: Trying to stand with Chuck.*

Ortizs main chance is on the ground. He may need to throw some punches to dupe Chuck into moving close enough for a shoot though.

Now *CHUCK*:
Chuck certainly isn't predictable. YES HE DOES stand back and counter, whichs hes done alot recently. But all it takes is a hit to the face and he'll go on the offensive. 
Chucks got KO power from any of his punches, and hes KO'd Couture twice. I think that shows hes got what it takes.

He doesn't have the KO reputation for nothing. 

His takedown defence is second to none, right behind GSP. So dont give me that 'over-rater' sh*t. 

*It will be a good fight, but Ortiz's only chance is to ground and pound Liddell for 5 rounds, and if that happened. You'd think Liddell would catch Ortiz at-least ONCE, and thats all he needs to finish a fight. 

Liddell FTW!*


----------



## randyspankstito

I think Tito may actually get a few take downs, but he will lay and pray and chuck will hug him close until they get stood up, eventualy Tito gets caught by one good haymaker, then another, then another, then another, then mazzagatti jumps in to stop it. Chuck is still champ, and I get to have the pleasure of seeing Tito cry again


----------



## TheGracieHunter

I'm thinking Tito may get a takedown early on in the fans will go crazy....a couple of minutes struggle, a couple of good forearms but then Chuck gets up and gets the knockout by the end of the 2nd


----------



## Heggi

TheGracieHunter said:


> I'm thinking Tito may get a takedown early on in the fans will go crazy....a couple of minutes struggle, a couple of good forearms but then Chuck gets up and gets the knockout by the end of the 2nd


Tito only need one takedown to finish chuck..
Have you seen chuck on his back? looks kinda funny :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Bungle

Have you ever seen Tito on _his_ back with his face bleeding and a really stupid look on his face?

I have...it looks pretty funny too


----------



## brief

_Tito's best chance to beat Chuck is to keep him on his back all night long. Which means, of course he just can't lay on him, the fight will get stood up. He has to be throwing every round, the whole round. He's not going to win on savvy he has to win with energy. I don't think it will happen, I think Tito will gas and Chuck will knock him out. _


----------



## gibboeng9

for tito to even have a chance in this fight he'll need to take chuck down in the 1st which i can't see happening, the way i see it is pretty similar to their first fight, the first round tito will be running from chuck, he'll try a few take downs which will fail and then come second round tito won't be able to run anymore and chuck will khtfo SIMPLE


----------



## Heggi

Mr. Bungle said:


> Have you ever seen Tito on _his_ back with his face bleeding and a really stupid look on his face?
> 
> I have...it looks pretty funny too


nah, i have never seen that before


----------



## Mr. Bungle

Heggi said:


> nah, i have never seen that before



YouTube - Chuck kills Tito


----------



## Heggi

Mr. Bungle said:


> YouTube - Chuck kills Tito


ohh.. you mean the fight when chuck had to use a ****ing finger to finish the fight.. aha i see  
I hope he tryes to finish the fight without usn the finger this time


----------



## Mr. Bungle

OMG...you're absolutely right! Actually if you watch the fight in slow motion and pay really close attention you'll see that Chuck doesn't just put his finger in Titos eye he puts his entire fist in there! Repeatedly! 

I cant believe how delusional some people are...Tito was schooled the entire first round and then got knocked the fcuk out in the second. Does it get anymore convincing that that? I think not.

You know I'm right so just admit it...ADMIT IT :|


----------



## Stapler

Mr. Bungle said:


> OMG...you're absolutely right! Actually if you watch the fight in slow motion and pay really close attention you'll see that Chuck doesn't just put his finger in Titos eye he puts his entire fist in there! Repeatedly!
> 
> I cant believe how delusional some people are...Tito was schooled the entire first round and then got knocked the fcuk out in the second. Does it get anymore convincing that that? I think not.
> 
> You know I'm right so just admit it...ADMIT IT :|



People just dont want to admit that Tito was simply outclassed by a better fighter, ive explained the thumb in the eye many times and the big Tito fanboys just dont listen. Even before I was a huge fan of Chucks i watched that fight and knew Tito had plenty of time to recover or at least tell the ref he was poked in the eye. Yet he just rubbed it and got back into his fighting stance..yet he says he saw pitch black, either hes so arrogant he thinks he can take Chuck blind or hes just trying to make up excuses to why he got dominated. You know what, even if he does win this fight it still doesnt prove the thumb was why he lost, its just a simply different fight, different night. A knowledgable fan will know that, although i still think Chuck will defeat him again. 

I still stick by my theory, no matter how you look at it, the thumb was not why he lost and he just got rocked and got layed out. I know one of you Tito fanboys will reply to this saying im ignorant or something and that was the reason it was ended right there but im not ignorant, its my opinion and its very reasonable to me and probably to alot of people. Fact is, Tito got poked in the eye and just rubbed it, continued fighting because he felt he could still go on and seconds later got knocked out. hes using the excuse because it was convenient for him and cant be humble enough to admit he was just beaten by a better fighter. I'm sure when Chuck beats him December 30th he will create another excuse. Of course you will believe him, oh well...


----------



## Heggi

Mr. Bungle said:


> OMG...you're absolutely right! Actually if you watch the fight in slow motion and pay really close attention you'll see that Chuck doesn't just put his finger in Titos eye he puts his entire fist in there! Repeatedly!
> 
> I cant believe how delusional some people are...Tito was schooled the entire first round and then got knocked the fcuk out in the second. Does it get anymore convincing that that? I think not.
> 
> You know I'm right so just admit it...ADMIT IT :|


Never ! :cheeky4: 
Chuck had to use a finger to finish the fight.. lame..


----------



## gibboeng9

Nick_V03 said:


> People just dont want to admit that Tito was simply outclassed by a better fighter, ive explained the thumb in the eye many times and the big Tito fanboys just dont listen. Even before I was a huge fan of Chucks i watched that fight and knew Tito had plenty of time to recover or at least tell the ref he was poked in the eye. Yet he just rubbed it and got back into his fighting stance..yet he says he saw pitch black, either hes so arrogant he thinks he can take Chuck blind or hes just trying to make up excuses to why he got dominated. You know what, even if he does win this fight it still doesnt prove the thumb was why he lost, its just a simply different fight, different night. A knowledgable fan will know that, although i still think Chuck will defeat him again.
> 
> 
> totally agree with you and mrbungle, i'm bored stiff with tito lovers who use the thumb thing as an excuse. tito needs to learn some respect and give it to chuck
> I still stick by my theory, no matter how you look at it, the thumb was not why he lost and he just got rocked and got layed out. I know one of you Tito fanboys will reply to this saying im ignorant or something and that was the reason it was ended right there but im not ignorant, its my opinion and its very reasonable to me and probably to alot of people. Fact is, Tito got poked in the eye and just rubbed it, continued fighting because he felt he could still go on and seconds later got knocked out. hes using the excuse because it was convenient for him and cant be humble enough to admit he was just beaten by a better fighter. I'm sure when Chuck beats him December 30th he will create another excuse. Of course you will believe him, oh well...



totally agree with you and mrbungle, i'm bored stiff with tito lovers who use the thumb thing as an excuse. tito needs to learn some respect, chuck will beat it out of him


----------



## derekaa

Nick_V03 said:


> People just dont want to admit that Tito was simply outclassed by a better fighter, ive explained the thumb in the eye many times and the big Tito fanboys just dont listen. Even before I was a huge fan of Chucks i watched that fight and knew Tito had plenty of time to recover or at least tell the ref he was poked in the eye. Yet he just rubbed it and got back into his fighting stance..yet he says he saw pitch black, either hes so arrogant he thinks he can take Chuck blind or hes just trying to make up excuses to why he got dominated. You know what, even if he does win this fight it still doesnt prove the thumb was why he lost, its just a simply different fight, different night. A knowledgable fan will know that, although i still think Chuck will defeat him again.
> 
> I still stick by my theory, no matter how you look at it, the thumb was not why he lost and he just got rocked and got layed out. I know one of you Tito fanboys will reply to this saying im ignorant or something and that was the reason it was ended right there but im not ignorant, its my opinion and its very reasonable to me and probably to alot of people. Fact is, Tito got poked in the eye and just rubbed it, continued fighting because he felt he could still go on and seconds later got knocked out. hes using the excuse because it was convenient for him and cant be humble enough to admit he was just beaten by a better fighter. I'm sure when Chuck beats him December 30th he will create another excuse. Of course you will believe him, oh well...


seconded and repped


----------



## fight lab

*FIGHTLAB.com UFC 66 Analysis ORTIZ vs. LIDDELL*

*MY ANALYSIS OF THE FIGHT*

It’s almost Christmas time which means New Years is just around the corner. What does that mean to every hardcore MMA fan? Time for the fight (or rematch) that everybody is waiting for… Liddell vs. Ortiz 2!!

Now some may ask if Liddell and Ortiz still hate each other? Did they ever hate each other? I don’t know, but what I can tell you that is that Ortiz has his sights set on the title which has brought Liddell to a new level of fame and glory to which an MMA athlete has never seen.


What does this fight mean to Tito Ortiz? It means everything. Ortiz, former poster of the UFC during its dark years, knows that this fight will determine his legacy as an MMA fighter. Liddell is the biggest UFC star ever and the dethroning of the current champ would put Ortiz back into the spotlight he held for so many years before the boom of the Ultimate Fighter series. Cash, fame, porno stars, successful clothing lines……this man already has that. To be called an MMA legend or a 2 time light heavyweight champion is a billing that Ortiz must fight to earn.


What does this fight mean to Chuck Liddell? I’m not quite sure. He beat Ortiz convincingly 2 years ago in the biggest grudge match in UFC history. Ortiz has not necessarily defeated hefty competition to earn the #1 contender spot either (Shamrock and Griffin), so I’m not quite sure what gratification to Liddell’s career a victory would serve either then financially ? Without a doubt though, Liddell wants to keep his title and I’m sure stuffing a overhand right into the big mouth of his rival Tito Ortiz would be rewarding enough.


Now I’m sure everyone and their sisters, brothers, roommates, cousins, best friend has an opinion on what the outcome of this fight will be. And I’m sure you will find yourself to be either surrounded by several dozen of these people either at the bar or at the house party on December 30th with everyone preflight regurgitating the somewhat valid points of view from either the UFC 66 website or an All Access episode on Spike TV. But let’s really break it down and see who has the best chance to come out on top.


Tito Ortiz

Odds: +200

(You must bet $100 to win $200)

15-4

Height: 6”2

Weight Class: 205


STRENGTHS

1. Physical Preparation

After a devastating loss early in his career where Ortiz was dominating Frank Shamrock only to lose after gassing at the end of the 4th round, Tito made a commitment to always be in peak physical and cardiovascular shape for a fight. Since that time, Tito has been an absolute work horse in the gym and what he lacks in talents or skills he has compensated with conditioning.


Ortiz has fought 3 bouts in 2006 with his 4th being this fight which is the most he’s ever fought in a single year. What this means is that he has been constantly training throughout the year so getting in shape for his fight with Liddell should not be a large task. His last 2 bouts were with aging UFC vet Ken Shamrock which all ended with little resistance in the first round leaving little reason to believe that Ortiz should have any injuries come December 30. Expect the most physically impressive Tito Ortiz ever come fight night.


2. Explosive Wrestling


When people talk about Tito’s skills as a fighter, they always talk about his wrestling. Interestingly enough, Ortiz wrestling career does not really surpass wrestling at the state level during his college years. Actually, Ortiz pales in comparison in regards to wrestling credentials to some other UFC vets like Olympic Silver medalist Matt Lindland or NCAA All American Wrestler Josh Koscheck. So speaking from a technical standpoint, Ortiz is a very good but not fantastic wrestler.


Which brings me to my point that Ortiz’s wrestling although technically is not as sound as others, it is very explosive and well adapted for MMA. With almost heavyweight like power matched with amazing cardio and good cage strategy, Ortiz has used his wrestling to keep him in the dominant position through the duration of most of his fights where he overwhelms his opponents with a vicious ground and pound game. Power takedowns have been essential to Ortiz’s entire success as a MMA athlete.

3. Ground and Pound


Paired with his explosive wrestling , Ortiz’s ground and pound game in the guard is simply the best in the game. He stays constantly active and uses some of the most powerful elbows seen in the octagon with great precision. On the ground in the top position his attack is simply relentless.


WEAKNESSES

1. Striking

Tito’s striking has improved greatly but is far from spectacular. He has a classic boxing style mixed with solid Muay Thai knees and elbows. It was decent against a brawler like Forrest Griffin and was not even a factor in his short bouts with Shamrock this year. With a striker like Liddell, I don’t see him winning in any standup exchanges either then using it to setup the takedown or pump a jab to gauge distance.



Chuck Liddell

Odds: -260

(You must bet $260 to win $100)

19-3

Height: 6”2

Weight Class: 205



STRENGTHS

1. Striking


10 KO’s in the past 10 fights pretty much spells it out. Liddell is an absolute animal on his feet. His unorthodox and looping style would typically lead most to believe that he is swinging wildly but that is far from the case. Liddell has left crushing blow after blow on chins of his opponents from them either lunging in for a takedown or trading blows in a standup war. Just as


VIEW THE CONTINUED ANALYSIS
www.FIGHTLAB.com
MAKE SURE YOU VOTE ON WHO YOU THINK WILL WIN


----------



## Mr. Bungle

Chuck is going to steamroll over Tito and everyone is going to be all "Yeah of course, we never really thought Tito had a chance blah, blah, blah..." 

I don’t understand it...it boggles my mind how you people can watch a fighter get his ass handed to him so convincingly then underperform and squeak out lame and sometimes questionable decision victories over sub par opponents and still think he's one of the "best". Why is he one of the best? Because Dana White says he is? Because he beat a has-been old enough to be his father? 


Wake up! As the saying goes, Tito Ortiz has two chances to win this fight, "slim" and "none"...and slim just left the building


----------



## shawnryan

TITO spanked me with his wip


----------



## manners

ya gotta favor Chuck in this one, if you look at history and logistics,it should be Liddel's to lose.They still do it in the ring, however and I think we are going to see Tito at his very best. Chuck close unanimous decision.


----------



## FEDOR1982

I hope tito wins,but I fear not./


----------



## esv

shawnryan said:


> TITO spanked me with his wip


........................................


----------



## chuck fan (russ)

chuck all the way as tito is suprised with a looping left hook and hits the canvas the croud cheers and chuck wins again


----------



## GDAWG

I am picking Liddell to win. He's one of my favorite MMA guys.


----------



## randyspankstito

AWWW YEAH two day and counting down!! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## masterdrummer11

which of the undercard fights won't be aired?


----------



## Kaikkonen

Great Fight Card!


----------



## Skizzik

I think Chuck will walk away with the win. Although I want Tito to win so that the UFC will have another amazing rivalry (the Chuck/Randy trilogy). It should be better than Liddell vs. Ortiz 1 though.


----------



## bigevil368

I think it should be a good fight. I think Chuck will win, but I would like to see Tito take the title. Getting boring with Chuck as the Champ, watching a counter puncher is not all that exciting.


----------



## ozz525

everyone read this article on tito ortiz i never knew any of this Sign Up


----------



## Beqwith

*UFC 66 Toronto*

Can anyone recomend any bars that will be showing UFC 66 in Toronto.


----------



## dannypal

Hopefuly it wont be a big defeat on Tito, but it would be fun to see Chuck on his back, no early knock out 3rd or 4th and all bruised up, not a decision for sure!
Have a great fight everyone


----------



## valvolean

Anyone see Lauzon talk strategy against Pulver?If Tito's fast enough he can fake a shoot and then when Chuck spralls, hit him with a hook or uppercut.I don't think he's fast enough though.


----------



## Lucky Loser

I think it is going to be a very good fight. I really like Chuck he is a great fighter. I believe Tito has been polished his skills and will become the champ.


----------



## WarHERO

Tito knocks him out 2nd round!


----------



## WarHERO

Keep me updated didn't buy PPV!!


----------



## icemanfan26

*pulling for Chuck*

Forest should have won that fight with Tito. I think this time Chuck will take out tito. Chuck said that to take me down he has to prove he can stand with me. I dont think tito can stand with chuck. 

Titos plan is to make chuck gas and chucks plan is to just beat down on Tito. 


This should be a good fight. I really think chuck has him.. But im fearing tito will pull out the stops and get the belt. I dont want to face that but i think that will be the case.. 

I think some of those fights are rigged due to wierd upsets. I dunno just sometimes how things work out it just seems rigged. 

I like how tito whines when he loses. I heard that tito claimed that forest was oiled up. And he had this shit with his knee and he still faced forest. I think thats just something for him to complain about. 

Tito said something also about chuck thumbing him in the eye which chuck did do. Seems like when he loses he complains about something. 


but i think we might see a upset but damn i hope not.. 

My wanted prediction.. 

Titoko'd 3rd round

If Tito gets it... 

Liddell tko 3rd or 4th round..


----------



## Steve-d

i think tito is one of the people who COULD beat chuck.

i still think chuck will win via KO


----------



## icemanfan26

Steve-d said:


> i think tito is one of the people who COULD beat chuck.
> 
> i still think chuck will win via KO


Hope so


----------



## Highway61

This fight will be a striker's war, so the boxing maxims must apply. There is no such thing as a perfect defense. And in order for Tito to dominate, he must take Liddell down. To that, he must move right into Liddell's power.
I like Tito, but Liddell by KO.


----------



## Pr0d1gy

Wow everyone thinks, and hopes for the most part, that Chuck will KHTFO. That's usually a bad sign.


----------



## ColossalCanadian

So what is titos shirt gonna say tonite? hopefully something good!


----------



## Highway61

"Last of the Mohicans"


----------



## cabby

here we go bisping/shaefer. go bisping!!!!!!


----------



## T.B.

Anderson Silva is wearing a fur coat. What a pimp.


----------



## jersey tomato

Tito's only shot to win this one is to get the fight to the ground. I watched a replay of the Ortiz-Griffin fight recently and it is clear to me that Ortiz's stand-up has not improved enough for him to trade shots with the Iceman. He either gets Liddell on the ground and pounds him out or he gets knocked out. Simple as that.

It remains to be seen whether Tito can get Liddell to the ground. Chuck's takedown defense is top-notch and he is by nature cautious. I wish I could be watching this fight live.


----------



## dallasdirty

I just got home from outta town & forgot about the fight...Who's fighting now? They arent to Ortiz/Liddell yet are they?


----------



## tommygunn

has the fight started yet. im a mod on boxingforum and im waiting for the result for the v-bookie event. :thumbsup:


----------



## giant91

TLB said:


> Tito Ortiz by ref stoppage in the 4th! Tito will be champ again and mrbalkie will owe me 500 points.


 no way
iceman takes it in the 3rd round


----------



## jersey tomato

Michael Bisping just pounded out Eric Schafer in Round 1.


----------



## tommygunn

tito manages the takedown in round 1 i hope and pounds the iceman to death. :cheeky4:


----------



## dallasdirty

How many more fights until the main event?


----------



## shane2157

2 more fights, then the main event.


----------



## T.B.

MAN...Anderson Silva is doin' WORK in that fur coat. All he's missing is his pimp cup. Man's a mack.


----------



## UFCFAN33

He has to be sweating bullets in that fur.


----------



## tommygunn

hey guy's when does chuck v tito start i live in scotland and we dont get to see live ufc events.


----------



## Sharkskin

Tito trips in the first round, Liddell takes advantage and smacks his upturned ass a few times to the uproar of the crowd. Tito looks shaken but not stirred. Tito utilizes an unconventional head butt with his extraordinarily huge cranium(and we're talkin freakishly so, if you know what I'm say'n) and stuns Liddell towards the end of the 1st round. Things aren't looking good for Liddell at the end of the first round.

But its only just begun.

Iceman! Iceman! Iceman!


----------



## Keebler

How about some results for those of us that aren't watching??


----------



## ozz525

tommygunn said:


> hey guy's when does chuck v tito start i live in scotland and we dont get to see live ufc events.


Its starting later ima picking Tito


----------



## tommygunn

do you know when bud.

tito all the way.


----------



## ozz525

Jason MacDonald wins by guillotine he put him to sleep leben didnt tap MacDonald is the real deal


----------



## jersey tomato

TG,

depends on how long the preceding 2 bouts go. Figure about one hour from now. Damn, it is late for you, bro'!!


----------



## ozz525

tommygunn said:


> do you know when bud.
> 
> tito all the way.


na idk Forrest vs Keith is next ill tell u when its about to start


----------



## dallasdirty

thanks for keeping us in the loop Ozz


----------



## Darkwind

great fights so far, leben didnt tap and passed out in the choke!


----------



## Highway61

Glad to hear that "The Urinator" was choked out.
I would think he's about done. He thought he had an iron chin until Silva showed him the light. And now he loses via submission.


----------



## undertow503

Wow.. the UFC is hyping Rampage and Cro Cop aren't they???


----------



## ozz525

Here's the results from Shitdog :laugh:

Anthony Perosh (Pictures) vs Christian Wellisch (Pictures)
Round 1
Perosh controls early first round action with lowkicks and a right hand that finds its target. Wellisch defending the shot well, until Perosh briefly drug him to the mat at the 2-min mark. Wellisch then lands a knee to the chin of his opponent, followed by a right hand that drops Perosh. Wellisch pounds on his foe from the top position for the duiration of the frame. Sherdog.com scores the stanza 10-9 for Wellisch. 

Round 2
Perosh lands a big right punch that drops Wellisch in the opening seconds of the round. Wellisch took heavy shots and later gave up his back while standing. Perosh worked for a rear-naked choke but could not secure the hold. Sherdog.com scores the period 10-9 for Perosh. 

Round 3
Third round is all Wellisch. He dominated the entire round on the feet, while opening up a cut on the bridge of his opponent's nose. Wellisch takes the bout on all three judges' scorecards, 29,28, 29-28 and 29-27. 

Zuffa ran a video package on the screens displaying info on UFC 67, including St.Pierre vs. Serra, Lutter vs. Silva, Quinton Jackson and a Croatian flag bearing the name of Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic.

Rory Singer vs Yushin Okami (Pictures)
Round 1
Boring first round. Okami grazed two left high kicks off Rory Singer's face but neither did any damage. Singer was pushing forward but he only displayed a lazy jab. Sherdog.com scores the first round 10-9 for Okami. 

Round 2
Okami scored a takedown early. Singer used a defensive guard and eventually kicked out and was able to rise to his feet. Okami scored another takedown before the bell sounded to end the round. 10-9 for Okami. 

Round 3
Okami quickly gets the fight to the floor with a body lock. he moves to knee-on-belly position, then mount before he pounds Singer out with strikes. Singer tapped at the 4:03 mark. 

Gabriel Gonzaga (Pictures) vs Carmelo Marrero (Pictures)
Round 1
Class was in session for Marrero. Gonzaga was all over him early with a punch that sent Marrero to the canvas. Gonzaga then worked for an arm-triangle choke before giving it up for mount. Gonzaga then secured an armbar from the top to force a tap at 3:22 of the first frame. 

Thiago Alves (Pictures) vs Tony DeSouza (Pictures)
Round 1
Tony tried to get the fight to the ground throughout the first, but Alves had none of it. Thiago then landed a huge punch that sent DeSouza to the canvas. Alves pounded away for the rest of the period. DeSouza is only saved by the bell after taking serious damage. Sherdog.com scores it 10-8 for Alves. 

Round 2
Surprisingly, DeSouza comes out for the second round. Both fighters circling. DeSouza seems to be out of control with wild strikes. Alves times a DeSouza shot perfectly and lands a right knee on the the button that ends the fight at 1:10 of the second round. 

Michael Bisping (Pictures) vs Eric Schafer (Pictures)
Round 1
Bisping lands a heavy right hand that stuns Schaffer, but the American regroups and scores a takedown. Bisping gets back to his feet. Schaffer again takes the fight to the canvas. Schaffer is working an arm-triangle from half-guard. Bisping stands and Schaffer takes his back. Bisping, still standing, slams Schaffer to the mat and gets to his feet. The UK fighter lands a hard left kick to his opponent’s head. Again the American scores a takedown. Schaffer tries to take Bisping’s back but he allows the British fighter to escape to his feet. Bisping stands over Schaffer, and pounds him out with heavy strikes. The referee halts the contest at the 4:24 mark. 

Andrei Arlovski (Pictures) vs Marcio Cruz (Pictures)
Round 1
Cruz shoots and pulls guard after Arlovski stuffs the takedown. Arlovski rises to his feet, with Cruz holding on to a leg. Cruz drops down for a toe-hold. Arlovski counters with a leg submission of his own. Arlovski illegally kicks Cruz on the ground. Herb Dean tries to restart and warn the former champion, but Cruz protests that he wasn’t kicked in the head so he could keep the position. Just seconds after the restart, Arlovski lands a right hand from his back that hurts Cruz. “Pe de Pano,” stunned from the blow, again goes back to Arlovski’s leg and was rewarded with several unanswered punches, forcing referee Dean to stop the match at 3:15 of the first. Impressive stoppage from the heavyweight ace. 

Chris Leben (Pictures) vs Jason MacDonald (Pictures)
Round 1
Leben catches a low kick and follows MacDonald to the ground. Leben stands and connects on a few strikes while the Canadian tries to stand. For the next several minutes, MacDonald shoots unsuccessfully several times and receives heavy damage from the limbs of Chris Leben. The first round is all Leben, 10-9. 

Round 2
Leben catches a MacDonad low kick and follows with a right hand and a takedown. MacDonald gives up side-control after going for an armbar from his back. MacDonald uses a Kimura to get back to his feet. "The Athlete" sores his first takedown of the bout. MacDonald secures a guillotine from the top position in half-guard, before rolling over to finish. Chris Leben was choked out cold briefly. The end came at 4:03.


----------



## Wombatsu

leben is a tough kid but he did again look sloppy with his strikes. You can see why silva picked him apart. props to macdonald tho he had great ground game. leben will stick around its only a loss.


----------



## siokos

what time does the liddell ortiz fight start


----------



## Darkwind

after the fight thats on now


----------



## Highway61

I personally don't know the answer, but right now we're into the Griffin-Jardine fight. That's just as excting a match, IMO. (Well. we'll see, I guess)


----------



## Wombatsu

griffin and jardine come out swinging, trading leg kicks and punches. Griffin possibly just landing a few more. All stand up no takedowns. crowd chants for forrest....

OMG forrest knocked out and down jardine WINS....


----------



## undertow503

Jardine Ko's Forrest!! 1st round.


----------



## shane2157

siokos said:


> what time does the liddell ortiz fight start


griffin jardine is going on now, its right after that. call it a half an hour.


----------



## jamminpuppet

Did they fight yet? Who won... I am at work and dying to know.


----------



## jamminpuppet

Sorry did not specify...Chuck and Titto\


----------



## dallasdirty

Forrest got beat already?


----------



## Highway61

"Jardine pounces on him and lands several brutal right hands that force referee John McCarthy to halt the bout at 4:41.


----------



## undertow503

Yes.. Forrest just lost. All the fights have ended in the first round!.


----------



## shane2157

undertow503 said:


> Jardine Ko's Forrest!! 1st round.


WOW i didnt see that one coming. it looked like forrest was just starting to find his range and then BAM!


----------



## ozz525

holy shit the mother****er lost


----------



## IronMan

I'd love to see Rampage v CroCop. What I'd really love to see, though, is a Rampage v Liddell II and a CroCop v Sylvia slaughterfest. Bring in a dominant heavyweight and give Chuck Liddell some competition. Those are the only two things that Dana really needs to do to make this organization international and even start competing with PRIDE.

I like Perosh, he's a nice guy, but that doesn't always win fights. Either way, tough night.

Good to see Leben lose based on his sloppy technique. He's a warrior, but MacDonald is the real deal, with fantastic submission talent, like he showed us against Herman.

I like Bisping, and hope to see more of him.

Sylvia should be scared of Napau, because he is a bad ass. He's smashed everyone they've put in front of him and I think that, soon, he'll be in line for a title shot. He's a BJJ blackbelt with very good standup. I'd love to have another Brazillian titleholder, especially if it's a guy like Gabriel. Keep it up, Napau.

Alves has really been looking dominant lately. Good to see another strong showing from him.

Yushin Okami strikes again, destroying another TUF 3 middleweight.

The bottom line of the night, Andrei is back and fierce. I love watching him kick ass, even if it is at the expense of a good fighter like Marcio. Good to have the big man back in the octagon.


----------



## jamminpuppet

so the chuck/titto fight has not happened yet.....Awesome....sort of... God I want to watch it so bad.
Anyone guessing who is going to win?


----------



## Highway61

The NIght of One-Round KOs"
Here comes the fight that will either make it unanimous or be the spoiler


----------



## dallasdirty

Highway61 said:


> "Jardine pounces on him and lands several brutal right hands that force referee John McCarthy to halt the bout at 4:41.


Man, thanks for the info...

Tits & Chuck up next?


----------



## cabby

Silva is a pimp for sure


----------



## Darkwind

awesome stuff, not really a Forrest fan, was he crying after he lost?? anyways Jardin is awesome and looks the part aswell, wonder whats next for him


----------



## CoalTrain

undertow503 said:


> Yes.. Forrest just lost. All the fights have ended in the first round!.


No they havent, only 2 have.


----------



## IronMan

undertow503 said:


> Yes.. Forrest just lost. All the fights have ended in the first round!.


I'm not saying that I expected it, but you can't overlook a fighter like Keith Jardine, because he'll make you pay for it.


----------



## Highway61

CoalTrain said:


> No they havent, only 2 have.


 Okay, my comment was based on the misinfo. Sorry.
Anyway, here it comes, man. The fight.


----------



## undertow503

Highway61 said:


> The NIght of One-Round KOs"
> Here comes the fight that will either make it unanimous or be the spoiler


LOL.. yeah we'll shall see.


----------



## jooishassassin6

has chuck liddell and tito ortiz started the fight yet?


----------



## jamminpuppet

Highway61 said:


> Okay, my comment was based on the misinfo. Sorry.
> Anyway, here it comes, man. The fight.




Please keep us updated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamminpuppet

:dunno:             whats going on?????????????????/


----------



## Wombatsu

they are showing desouza v alves to fill in time....end of first rnd coming up.


----------



## Darkwind

there's showing so other fight from earlier in the card, all the fights have been 1st round finished so they are going early, dunno when the main event will be...


----------



## CroKid

i tried to sneak into the bar tonight, no luck so you guys better keep us posted.


----------



## jamminpuppet

Damn......lol.....thanks


----------



## dallasdirty

what was the best fight of the night so far?


----------



## Darkwind

Michael Bisping vs. Eric Schafer so far i think, the arlvoski had a dodgy ending and leben and forrest fights were uneventful until the finish.


----------



## undertow503

Alves ko in the 2nd round. Should of been over in the first, souza was saved by the bell.


----------



## tommygunn

i just watched alves beat de-sousa there what a big knee that ended it at the start of round 2.


----------



## Wombatsu

ortiz v liddell up next.......


----------



## Sharkskin




----------



## Asleep

damn, i should have bought the ppv... argh!


----------



## UFCFAN33

Man I was surprised Big John didn't stop that in the first. Nice power by Alves


----------



## jamminpuppet

Wombatsu said:


> ortiz v liddell up next.......


sweet....please keep updating....I can't believe I cant watch. AHAHAHHAHAHAHAA


----------



## Darkwind

maaaaan would they hurry up!!!!! we wanna see the main event!


----------



## undertow503

Looks like Tito and Chuck are up next!


----------



## pikapoo

There's no free live stream on the net?


----------



## tommygunn

if you have winmap you can watch on mma-tv. i just signed up for three.

ortiz v liddel is up next.


----------



## undertow503

Tito and Chuck is up next!


----------



## jamminpuppet

tommygunn said:


> if you have winmap you can watch on mma-tv. i just signed up for three.
> 
> ortiz v liddel is up next.




How do you do that...where do I go?:dunno:


----------



## voravoodee

.....


----------



## Darkwind

dude, dont tell everyone, will mess up our stream xD


----------



## Highway61

I think you go to UFC.com, but you better stick around. This could be over before you get registered


----------



## Darkwind

its on they are coming to the cage now!


----------



## tommygunn

tito looks confident but emotional.


----------



## jamminpuppet

Highway61 said:


> I think you go to UFC.com, but you better stick around. This could be over before you get registered



K....at ufc.com now what do I do?


----------



## tommygunn

tito's in da house


----------



## pikapoo

How do you watch it? mma-tv says it takes 24 hours to activate my account...


----------



## tommygunn

here comes chuck he looks super cool.


----------



## Darkwind

the champ is here! this is gonna be soooo sick!


----------



## Wombatsu

tito comes fired and emotional to enimem, here comes chuck walking out....very loose and relaxed says goldie.


----------



## pikapoo

Come on guys, please provide a link or something


----------



## tommygunn

chuck still looks soft around the middle.

LETS GO ITS TIME GUY'S. :cheeky4:


----------



## Darkwind

my link is mma-tv...


----------



## Pr0d1gy

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii'ts Tiiiiiiiiimeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## pikapoo

I wanna watch!!!!!!!!


----------



## otiswinkerbean

I'll be rooting for CHUCK - damn that Tito's got a HUGE HEAD or is Chuck's a little head - I wonder what size hat they each wear?


----------



## jamminpuppet

I want to watch sooooooo badddddd


----------



## pikapoo

Darkwind said:


> my link is mma-tv...


mma-tv then what... what do I click on!!


----------



## Darkwind

man it must be electric in that arena, the noise is insane


----------



## voravoodee

.....


----------



## T.B.

Tito shoots early...stuffed by Liddell. Ortiz lands a right hand that backs Liddell up...


----------



## dallasdirty

Has it started?


----------



## Darkwind

this is awesome! though chuck had it there in the first!!!!!


----------



## tommygunn

Chuck Wins First Round He Should Have Ended It Though Tito's Cut Bad But Still There.


----------



## Wombatsu

omg chuck rocks tito BAdly left hook nearly knocked him out.
tito fights back....amzing great job by the ref.


----------



## ozz525

Come On Tito


----------



## Pr0d1gy

Tito has taken some major shots and is still coming back. This is dangerous for Liddell.


----------



## CroKid

ooo man, come on chuck! sounds like tito is hanging in there.


----------



## Pr0d1gy

voravoodee said:


> whip his a#$ tito!!!



Don't hold your breath dude. He hasn't come close to getting Liddell down and he is cut pretty bad over his eye.


----------



## otiswinkerbean

How Chuck's stamina?


----------



## tommygunn

Tito Wins Round 2 With Some Big Right Hands 3 Or 4 And Grounded Chuck For A Second


----------



## busa_tom

Happy to hear Tito hanging in there!


----------



## dallasdirty

man, this sucks I cant see it!!!


----------



## Pr0d1gy

Tito got schooled. Honestly though, by the looks of this I think Rampage will be champ within the next year.


----------



## voravoodee

.....


----------



## tommygunn

Chuck Wins


----------



## Darkwind

chuck wins!!! bullshit stoppage though, tito wAS COVERING THEM ALL


----------



## tommygunn

Chuck Landed A Bomb That Floored Tito Then Ground And Pounded Him Till The Ref Stopped It.


----------



## voravoodee

.....


----------



## undertow503

Chuck in the 3rd! Ground and pound ref stoppage.


----------



## dallasdirty

Round?


----------



## tommygunn

Tito Fought The Wrong Fight Again ?? Or Is Chuck Realy That Good. Chuck To Me Looks Untakedownable Tito Hardly Had A Sniff


----------



## tommygunn

Its Now Obvious That Tito Fears Chuck's Power Which Is Unbeleavable, This Guy Should Box.


----------



## dallasdirty

dallasdirty said:


> Round?


Chuck gotem'?


----------



## tommygunn

Chucks Power Was Just To Much.


----------



## Highway61

Round 3
Tito continues to work with the inside lowkick. Tito shoots and Liddell defeds again. Tito lands a right hand before backing out. Solid left to the body lands for Liddell. Chuck lands two more to the body. Tito drops levels for another takedown but Liddell stops it and punishes him with punches. Ortiz lands a left and a right that just seemed to upset Liddell. Chuck counters with a left hand that sends Tito to the mat off balanced looking for a desperate shot. Liddell stepped into Ortiz’s half-guard ad reigned down strikes until Mario Yamasaki stopped the action at 3:59 of the third round.


----------



## ozz525

he tryed went for takedowns did better then most people thought i just wonder wats next for him


----------



## dallasdirty

was it a clear cut win for chuck or will there be debate that it was stopped too soon?

how did tito act after the match?


----------



## jamminpuppet

Chuck has alway looked beatable to me. He looks a little slopy when he fights, but man can that guy finish. He is the man......Good for you chuck.


----------



## UFC fan757

*Crap!!!*

What is this?!?!? The Chuck V Tito fight was definitely stopped PRE-Maturely!!! I cant believe this! This isn't the first time I have paid money to get disappointed and raped by some form of UFC force. Chuck hit him maybe one and a half times during the whaling attempt when Tito was on the ground DEFENDING himself SUCCESSFULLY! Sorry for the CAPS but I am fuming right now....What ever happened to letting BIG John McCarthy(A Superior REF) monitor the BIG NAME fights?!?!? or should I say the fights that really matter?!?!? Isn't that kind of weird? Joe Rogan and the other announcer even referred to BIG John as a superior ref compared to the others when commentating the Thiago fight. Hmmm....I didn't see the REF stop that one...that's because Thiagos' opp. was defending himself...BUT nowhere near as successfully as TITO did against CHUCK. *WTF*?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## JMGPRO

does anyone one have results for the main event ????


----------



## dallasdirty

dallasdirty said:


> was it a clear cut win for chuck or will there be debate that it was stopped too soon?
> 
> how did tito act after the match?


Anyone?


----------



## jamminpuppet

JMGPRO said:


> does anyone one have results for the main event ????





:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Just read. Chuck owned Ortiz..3rd round. Stopped a little early but Ortiz was hurt and had a huge cut over his eye.


----------



## UFC fan757

*Results For Dummies*

(see previous posts):cheeky4:


----------



## RodneyPierce

Ortiz was done man, it wasnt getting any better for him plain and simple! I love the fact that people STILL are going to have an excuse for why Tito didnt win this fight. I actually couldnt wait to get on here to see some of the responses. All I have to say is Liddell caught him, dropped him, and finished him. Plain and simple. Tito atthe end of the round said he couldnt fight any better, that chuck was THE BEST POUND FOR POUND OUT THERE RIGHT NOW! That came from Tito folks, so he was admitting defeat himself, why is it so hard for all his fans, I just dont get it! WAY TO GO CHUCK!


----------



## EbonGear

I'm not that upset. Sure John would have let Tito have his face pounded a bit more so we can feel like we got our dollars worth, like the last Shamrock fight. It was stopped a punch or 2 early and Tito was able to walk away, not a big deal, the PPV was still worth every penny.


----------



## bransonball

Is the fight over? Who won?


----------



## icemanfan26

it was a clean victory there wasnt nothing tito could have done but lay there and take it till he did give up to chucks punches.. 

rogan or the other guy even said that tito was in the fetal posistion it did look like it was stopped too early but tito was truely finished if they let it go tito would have got ****ed up bad taking shots like that... 

if he took shots like that to the arm it would have really messed his arm up .... 

i think it was a clean victory if ya want to talk about that one.. 

answer the first round... chuck had him beat then too and ref didnt stop it


----------



## asskicker

UFC fan757 said:


> What is this?!?!? The Chuck V Tito fight was definitely stopped PRE-Maturely!!! I cant believe this! This isn't the first time I have paid money to get disappointed and raped by some form of UFC force. Chuck hit him maybe one and a half times during the whaling attempt when Tito was on the ground DEFENDING himself SUCCESSFULLY! Sorry for the CAPS but I am fuming right now....What ever happened to letting BIG John McCarthy(A Superior REF) monitor the BIG NAME fights?!?!? or should I say the fights that really matter?!?!? Isn't that kind of weird? Joe Rogan and the other announcer even referred to BIG John as a superior ref compared to the others when commentating the Thiago fight. Hmmm....I didn't see the REF stop that one...that's because Thiagos' opp. was defending himself...BUT nowhere near as successfully as TITO did against CHUCK. *WTF*?!?!?!?!!?


Well maybe the lack of stoppage in round 1 can make up for the early stoppage in round 3. If that will make you feel better.


----------



## Flaw

*Yes!*

OMG! I was so nervous lookin for the results but finally i foun them and I completley spazed! Tito was a good sport admiting that it was a fare loss ill give him that. But im SO happy Chuck won. Im such a big fan!  :laugh: :thumbsup: ITS CRAZY! 90 people viewing this thread at one time! Go Chuck! Well im happy/releived. Good job chuck keep on doin what your doing.


----------



## icemanfan26

hell i cant believe forest lost thats messed up.. i was pulling for the guy he needs to get his punches under control and stop swingly so wildly lol 

forest has heart but his stand up needs some work imho


----------



## EbonGear

No kidding, I sure as hell didn't expect Sardine to come out like that. McDonald has racked himself up a couple of nice wins too, Chris is on a bad streak.


----------



## citizenbust4now

*Tito what*

Tito is a pretty good fighter but his ego just over comes him sometimes. His place in UFC is thought of as being MUCH higher then he actually is, mostly due to the Shamerock fights and the Ultimate Fighter. Liddell on the other hand is just an all around Great fighter.
You guys talk about Tito coming back, and he might, but he just doen't have it in him right now...maybe he's a better coach HAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## icemanfan26

EbonGear said:


> No kidding, I sure as hell didn't expect Sardine to come out like that. McDonald has racked himself up a couple of nice wins too, Chris is on a bad streak.


 yea what got me was cause forest actually went toe to toe with tito and i was thinking that forest would be able to take sardine with his wild punches maybe he will come back.. yea leben is looking bad right now.. 

i cant wait for rampage jackson vs liddell 

im interested to see whos gonna take out liddell probably will be rampage

the arvlaski however ya spell it match i dunno i felt that to been a cheap shot but i dunno


----------



## UFC fan757

*I guess I feel a lil better*

I guess I was just mad about losing 10 bucks to an annoying buddy of mine who is the type to never shut his mouth. I sorta wish MARIO CuMlikSacky let TITO get maybe a few more seconds. I think that this sport has no excuse to not give us our moneys worth when it comes to that caliber of a match and not to mention payouts for the people involved. Tito was in the best DEF position he could be in and was still full of energy if you watched right before the stoppage...he was progressing to another grappling attempt. Letting a guy swing away while you are successfully blocking is a move that many fighters in every fighting sport have used successfully! Boxing is a prime example. The fact that TITO didn't talk crap or refuse defeat shows his maturity level and great sportsmanship. He probably was mentally beat and didn't know that they were tied on the scorecards. I think that overall TITO did alot better in this fight but still had an imposing FEAR for CHUCKs striking ability.


----------



## Stapler

Fight could have been stopped in the first round. Although I give Tito props, he did good, alot of Chucks fights are one way and Tito actually put up a match and gave it his all. Wasn't enough but still a good fight in my opinion.

Go Chuck!


----------



## icemanfan26

UFC fan757 said:


> I guess I was just mad about losing 10 bucks to an annoying buddy of mine who is the type to never shut his mouth. I sorta wish MARIO CuMlikSacky let TITO get maybe a few more seconds. I think that this sport has no excuse to not give us our moneys worth when it comes to that caliber of a match and not to mention payouts for the people involved. Tito was in the best DEF position he could be in and was still full of energy if you watched right before the stoppage...he was progressing to another grappling attempt. Letting a guy swing away while you are successfully blocking is a move that many fighters in every fighting sport have used successfully! Boxing is a prime example. The fact that TITO didn't talk crap or refuse defeat shows his maturity level and great sportsmanship. He probably was mentally beat and didn't know that they were tied on the scorecards. I think that overall TITO did alot better in this fight but still had an imposing FEAR for CHUCKs striking ability.


 chuck is a mean man but he will lose eventually he did look a little sloppy tonight but i wouldnt mind to see them do a 3rd fight

ref stoppage was a iffy but tito wasnt doing much plus chuck was landing decent punches 
the sick fight was aweee i cant rememebr but you could see thier head bouncing off the mat lol 

tito did well but he didnt do alot to cover them shots and the ref knew chuck wasnt gonna let up till he ko'd tito


----------



## Mack1

Yeah - Tito put up a decent fight and props to him for giving Chuck respect after the finish.

I remember seeing Rampage take out Chuck in a ring (not octagon) a while ago. The surprising thing for me was that Rampage out-punched Chuck plus took him to ground quite easily!

Looking forward to Cro-Cop coming to the UFC too.


----------



## snakechaser1

If you look at the cut chuck opened up on tito in this recent fight it looks just like the one he gave titio in the first fight.


----------



## geezus17

now we just wait for rampage jackson to fight chuck again

chuck looked unmotivated fighting rampage the first time in a PRIDE ring but i htink he'll get it together for the rematch, the thing is chuck takes a lot of shots to the face and theres been nobody with the striking ability to put him down, i think jackson can do that


----------



## Junfan5

There is one reason and one reason only that Tito won't beat someone like Chuck: He doesn't like to bleed! 

Now he loves to dish out a good ass whoopin but can't take one. he isn't tough....he is skilled and strong and conditioned but he isn't tough! Tough isn't something that is taught.....tough and heart go hand and hand. He doesn't have HEART! Until he learns how to take a real good beating and stop curling up like a turtle...he won't beat anyone as TOUGH as Lidell.

He is afraid of his own blood....pretty boy! When he learns to fight through his own blood and just keep fighting instead of curling up like a little turtle he just may learn hown to beat Chuck and others like him.


----------



## Junfan5

I would love to see Lidell fight someone as tough as Sherk or Florian. I know they are in different weight classes but these two men are warriors. You can't put that label on Ortiz. He is definately not a Warrior...he can give a decent beating but can't take one.


----------



## Cosmo

man i was really dissapointed, being a big fan of tito, he gave me hope when he got chuck by grabbing him but i was kind of too late with the last 30 secs in the second round. and im pretty sure tito could've took chuck if he kept him going for another round cause chuck was getting tired in round 3 and tito is known for good cardio, he could've kept him going and take the opportunity to take him down and do what he does best ground and pound but its too late now and im still disappointed. but i like both chuck and tito but just tito more. i believe he will be back as champ.


----------



## swpthleg

hey at least there was no 1st round stoppage.

How come some magazine like black belt doesn't have a giveaway where you could go train 1 week for free or something at some amazing dojo or whatever? 

my town doesn't have any amazing resources apart from my TKD teacher, I drooled looking at the Vegas YMCA while watching the reality show.


----------



## Cyclone

Hey guys been lurking here, but had to join to ask if anyone else noticed something last night.

First, I gotta say that the biggest surprise of the night was Tito's humbleness & respect towards Chuck in the post fight interview. Tito has gained even more of my respect and admiration after his conduct last night. 

Now.... for the weird stuff. I noticed something after the fight that struck me odd. When Dana White was about to present the championship belt back to Chuck he did not look happy to do so. As a matter of fact he looked outright pissed! If you read his lips he said A$$HOLE a few times and Chuck seemed to be removed from the belt presentation. I may be over analizing this, but I know that Dana & Chuck are good friends, so I just don't get it. I hate to start a conspiracy theory and I would hate to speculate that the UFC would ever do this, but...... the UFC has seen a change of the guard recently. Was Tito supposed to upset the UFC light heavy weight division too????:dunno: 


Think about it.....a Liddell vs. Ortiz III would make alot more money for everyone involved...... $$$$$ Persoanlly I'm actually tired of these three fight, saga-rematches. The worst are the BJ Penn rematches. I think he eeds to concentrate n getting some wins before a out of date rematch that isn't really relevant. 


If any of you have it taped...... take a look at the belt presentation again and let me know what you see.


----------



## swpthleg

*stoppages*

hey at least there was no 1st round stoppage.

How come some magazine like black belt doesn't have a giveaway where you could go train 1 week for free or something at some amazing dojo or whatever? 

my town doesn't have any amazing resources apart from my TKD teacher, I drooled looking at the Vegas YMCA while watching the reality show.


----------



## swpthleg

snakechaser1 said:


> If you look at the cut chuck opened up on tito in this recent fight it looks just like the one he gave titio in the first fight.


we got a bleeder!!!


----------



## Red23

*Liddell vs Ortiz II*

enjoy!

Click Here


----------



## hornet

Definitely not a cheap shot by Arlovski! The ref started the fight and Cruz committed to a heel hook leaving his face open. It's not as if he wasn't ready or didn't know the fight was restarted. Arlovski just took advantage of Cruz's mistake.



icemanfan26 said:


> yea what got me was cause forest actually went toe to toe with tito and i was thinking that forest would be able to take sardine with his wild punches maybe he will come back.. yea leben is looking bad right now..
> 
> i cant wait for rampage jackson vs liddell
> 
> im interested to see whos gonna take out liddell probably will be rampage
> 
> the arvlaski however ya spell it match i dunno i felt that to been a cheap shot but i dunno


----------



## shawnryan

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## cabby

He should've just let the ref restart them like he was going to:dunno:


----------



## chucxone

I agree with the post about how the presentation of the belt did not look like a happy one.


----------



## smellyh

Liddell is the man right now... he is on the top of his game!

Tito lacks the ability to finish.

as for the leben fight... he is just a punk. He was crappy on the TUF and in the ring. I don't know why he gets so many chances.


----------



## UFC fan757

*Yeah I agree...*

I agree with the guy who posted about TITO curlin up like a turtle and being scared of his own blood...TITO definitely isn't tough/hard enough to beat a bad ass like chuck. He is kind of a pretty boy and we have seen it alot more since the recent cry-fest on the TUF show and his recent aquiring of Jenna Jameson.....come on now. He is dating the richest Female pornstar out there...and for what? He definitely doesn't have the old humble-like warrior attitude he had in the beginning. He is scared to get hit and everytime he did get hit he would squint his eye and wipe it like he was waiting for a hug. Chuck is a beast and has heart, toughness and NO fear. Tito is excellently conditioned and has all the tools except heart and toughness. Another factor that beat him again....FEAR of the ICEMAN. I really thought TITO had changed and that CHUCK was due for a butt whoopin. .. Obviously some things never change.:dunno:


----------



## King Darkness

I'm glad Tito lost. I have been a huge Chuck fan for sometime and did not want to see him lose to Tito.Though I felt that Tito never really had the tools to beat Chuck. 

Now, what I am really looking forward to is Chuck & Rampage.

Chuck has lost 3 times:

Jeremy Horn

Randy Couture

Rampage Jackson

2 of the 3 he has come back to win, and in a very dominating way. Lets see if he can go 3 for 3 and take out Rampage!!!

It should be and awesome match.

Also, one thing I noticed about Tito in this lose is that he took it rather well. Much better than the past when he would wine and cry, and act like a child. Atlest it looks like Tito may be maturing a bit. He gave Chuck a lot of credit after the match, which I though was very cool of him.

Now, onto Liddell Rampage II!!!!


----------



## Rated

Yeah, I do have to admit, Liddell did not look as excited as he usually does after he wins a fight. Especially since this was against Ortiz which is like his "bitter rival."

Maybe he was upset that he could not get the KO? Who knows ...

Can't wait for Jackson vs Liddell II!


----------



## uoolokpa

I've said it before and ill say it again. No one in the light heavyweight division can beat lidell. He is too good. All the people who were rooting for tito saw what happened and lidell didn't get a scratch. Tito is a good fighter but lidell is in a whole other level. Rampage will get his ass whooped too. Bet me on that! I promise


----------



## swpthleg

who is the trainer primarily responsible for taking arlovski thru the pad work he says he does every evening?


----------



## cabby

Only person in UFC that may beat Chuck now is Rampage. Main reasons Rampage won when they met in PRIDE is 10 minute first round and Rampage's boxing skills are superior


----------



## SpammyDavis

*Should not have stopped the fight*

I'm not saying that Tito was looking too good out there, but the ref stopped the fight when Tito was CLEARLY still alive and protecting himself. The ref IS NOT supposed to stop the fight under such circumstances and I'm surprised noone is freaking out about it. Chuck Liddell is impossible to take down and has mad knock out ability, but he was gassed and if it had gone to a 4th round Tito might have had a chance. Either way, that ref should be ashamed!


----------



## AxleZTTic

i completely agree, tito was fully aware of what was happening, if you listen to couture he was even saying "these arent hurting tito, he's blocking most of them" and then it got stopped. imo thats a worse stoppage than ortiz shamrock 2.


----------



## uoolokpa

They need to start having Big John mcarthee ref these big fights because I also thought the fight was stopped too soon. The other refs do a poor job but big john gives the fighters a chance to come out of a bad situation.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU

Well, it doesn't really matter if you all thought it was stopped early because Ortiz was finished and it's not like he is gonna tap out from being punched that would make him look like a *****. He was stuck on the ground in a position where he couldn't do much other than put his hands on his head and he was clearly losing the fight so Yamasaki stepped in. Tito didn't even make a "What the f*ck" face after Mario stopped it and he didn't make one little mention to it in his post fight so I don't understand what you guys are whining about?


----------



## Arctic Cat F7

Either way I think Tito did a good job. He's still an awesome fighter and he'll have the title again some day. 

Maybe we might see a Quintin Jackson vs. Tito Ortiz fight??? that would be cool.


----------



## bigevil368

Arctic Cat F7 said:


> Either way I think Tito did a good job. He's still an awesome fighter and he'll have the title again some day.
> 
> Maybe we might see a Quintin Jackson vs. Tito Ortiz fight??? that would be cool.


Agreed. Rep for you


----------



## NOLA_JACK

After Rampage craps on marvin eastman, he will prolly get a fight against Forrest/Keith Jardine, and finally Tito. Whoever wins the Tito/Rampage fight will fight lidell again.


----------



## Braveheart

i think rampage trains in the smae camp as tito and there were rumors that these 2 would never agree to fight one another. anything is possuble for lots of $$$ though, but i don't know how good of a fight this would be.


----------



## Braveheart

SpammyDavis said:


> I'm not saying that Tito was looking too good out there, but the ref stopped the fight when Tito was CLEARLY still alive and protecting himself. The ref IS NOT supposed to stop the fight under such circumstances and I'm surprised noone is freaking out about it. Chuck Liddell is impossible to take down and has mad knock out ability, but he was gassed and if it had gone to a 4th round Tito might have had a chance. Either way, that ref should be ashamed!


u sir are a moron.

i am a huge tito fan, but ur stating that referee shouldnt have stopped a fight because Tito was still alive? wtf..?
the main resposibility of a judge in the ring is the fighters life and because they have been doing such a good job, everyone escapes life threatning injuries.

on another point, tito was in the fetal position unable to do anything else. going into fetal postion is not intelligently defending himself. Both men put up a war and millions of fans are greatful.


----------



## Braveheart

why does titos face look like that? did anyone notice that?
i understand fight puts tremendous pressure otn he fighter..but Chucks looks normal


----------



## Arctic Cat F7

Probably cause he's throwing so much engery out and its a lot of strain. I would imagine every muscle in your body gets used. Kinda like when you sneeze.


----------



## Stapler

Braveheart said:


> why does titos face look like that? did anyone notice that?
> i understand fight puts tremendous pressure otn he fighter..but Chucks looks normal


LOL!!!!!!! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Bungle

Wahahahahahahahahahahahahaha :laugh: 


Holy shit does Tito ever look retartded!


----------



## Fang

LMAO! Wow, that's priceless.


----------



## NOLA_JACK

In the second photo he looks like he is crying. It is so sad, he gets dominated and the fanboys continue to debate it. Just like how he got poked the first time, his knee was bad with Forrest, I'm suspecting an excuse will show up soon, but if it doesnt wait for a rematch where he will scream about it in the promo ads. Simply put, tito is how he has always been, a pretty good fighter who is a good number 1 contender but not a real title fighter. If this were the olympics he would get the silver medal forever, nothing more, and when Rampage comes in I think tito will find himself at the bronze. He might even go the way of frank shamrock, that is talking shit from the sidelines but never hopping into the ring again.


----------



## IronMan

Braveheart said:


> why does titos face look like that? did anyone notice that?
> i understand fight puts tremendous pressure otn he fighter..but Chucks looks normal


From a fan's standpoint, it's because Tito was getting his ass handed to him. From a fighter's standpoint it's a little bit different.

Tito throws all he can at Chuck, but Tito's not a striker, we all know that. His standup is emotional, which is fine for a guy like Forrest Griffin, but Tito gets sloppy and looks stupid, especially fighting a guy like Chuck Liddell.

Liddell looks normal because he's used to this situation. He's used to having an opponent flail at him and he knows exactly what he's going to do, counterpunch. Chuck also has the standup experience not to just start swinging or flailing because he knows he can get taken ground.

The bottom line is that Tito looks crazy, and retarded, because he's not good at this and this is exactly what he didn't want to happen. He knows that he's losing and he's getting taken out of his gameplan. This is Chuck's gameplan, he knows that and so he's staying composed.


----------



## IronMan

SpammyDavis said:


> I'm not saying that Tito was looking too good out there, but the ref stopped the fight when Tito was CLEARLY still alive and protecting himself. The ref IS NOT supposed to stop the fight under such circumstances and I'm surprised noone is freaking out about it. Chuck Liddell is impossible to take down and has mad knock out ability, but he was gassed and if it had gone to a 4th round Tito might have had a chance. Either way, that ref should be ashamed!


Again, let's look at this from a fighter's standpoint. It doesn't matter if Tito is aware of what is going on, if he is not intelligently defending himself the ref MUST STOP THE FIGHT! It's a judgement call and I would have made the same decision. You may not have, but if you don't you are endangerous the life of the fighter, the reputation of the organization, the insurance policy and your license and reputation as a referee.

I'm not a ref, but I am a fighter. I don't like the idea of a fight being stopped for any reason, even if I'm the guy on top, but the point is that Tito wasn't defending himself and Chuck was dominating him. As much as I would have liked to watch Tito get punched in the face a dozen more times, the ref can't afford that and neither can the organization.

It's easy for you to say "he shouldn't have stopped the fight." but when you think about all of the risk involved in letting a fighter dominate his opponent for to long it's not always worth it.


----------



## gibboeng9

i've just stopped laughing after looking at the fight pictures it's comical, chuck has a relaxed calm face because he is the iceman and also he knows tito's standup poses no threat to him, on the other handing tito is flinching before he's even been hit the poor guy was just waiting to get smashed in the face by chuck, tito was making pain exprssions on his face before even getting hit lol, in one picture tito is actually crying. poor tito hahaha


----------



## AxleZTTic

sorry to say it, but it has to be said. to everyone who is saying liddell dominated, your are all blind fan boys who dont have a clue. its almost worth repeating so you get it through your head. it was a great fight, it was a CLOSE match with both fighters landing great shots. as has been stated before, 2 of 3 judges scored the second round to tito. now i dont hear anyone on this board talking about how much sobral sucks even tho he got dominated, and rocked immediatly. if your dislike for tito and/or nuthugging love for liddell blinds you enough to miss the fact that tito put up a fight and rang chucks bell a few times, then you need to take a step back and watch the fight again with unbiased eyes. there have been many many fights where someone has dominated someone else, and this was FAR from it. were it not a title fight it would have been stopped with a minute left in the entire fight. please stop with the misguided belief's that you are all stating as truths.


----------



## gibboeng9

AxleZTTic said:


> sorry to say it, but it has to be said. to everyone who is saying liddell dominated, your are all blind fan boys who dont have a clue. its almost worth repeating so you get it through your head. it was a great fight, it was a CLOSE match with both fighters landing great shots. as has been stated before, 2 of 3 judges scored the second round to tito. now i dont hear anyone on this board talking about how much sobral sucks even tho he got dominated, and rocked immediatly. if your dislike for tito and/or nuthugging love for liddell blinds you enough to miss the fact that tito put up a fight and rang chucks bell a few times, then you need to take a step back and watch the fight again with unbiased eyes. there have been many many fights where someone has dominated someone else, and this was FAR from it. were it not a title fight it would have been stopped with a minute left in the entire fight. please stop with the misguided belief's that you are all stating as truths.


sorry i've forgot when tito even come close to rocking chuck, was it in the first round oh no that was probably when the fight should have first been stopped, when tito was on the floor like a *****, maybe it was the second round when tito took chuck down successfully yeah right he managed one lame takedown in which chuck just popped back up. your the one who ain't gotta a clue even most tito fans come on here and agree chuck handed tito's ass to him. tito couldn't take chuck down he threw some lame and i mean really lame kicks and his punching was shit chuck's hands were by his side he had no respect for tito's striking, half the time chcuk was having to let tito back on to his feet it was just a matter of time when the fight was gonna end, if the ref hadn't had stopped it chuck would have knocked him out on his feet, call me a nuthugger all you want but everyone who know's anything about fighting will tell you chuck dominated this fight


----------



## AxleZTTic

if your speaking of knowing a lot about mma or fighting, you're obviously the one who needs some teaching. i recorded the fight onto my computer and ill be more than happy to post it for you if you need another look. chuck wasnt dropping his hands untill later in the fight, probably because he was tired and yes, probably because he didnt respect titos striking. i never said anything about chuck not having won the fight. even if the ref let it go on longer it probably would have ended the same way. BUT, tell me when the last time was someone lasted that long with liddell? off the top of my head im thinkin jeremy horn. and horn got rocked way way more than tito did. when i say tito rocked liddell im not talking knocking him down, im talking a right hook or an overhand right connecting and causing chuck to take a step back. it happened multiple times and like i said ill glady upload the fight if you need your memory refreshed. if you'r so ignorant to not give tito the props he deserves for lasting as long as he did, and doing as well as he did, you shouldnt be posting. its all a matter of perception and opinion, so please stop talking like its all fact.


----------



## Soleks

I will have to say that Tito came in a lot better than I gave him credit for. Tito kept coming in and was able to get some pretty nice combinations on Chuck. I was pulling for Chuck and my brother was pulling for Tito. So once we found out about the fight he kept talking shit about how Ortiz was going to do this he was going to do that. He said one day that it would be crazy if Ortiz stood with Chuck and knocked him out. I bet him 20 bucks that Chuck would win. Honestly I was getting worried when Tito was bringing him into the later rounds. Even though the stoppage was a little early it would have ended in the same fashion.


----------



## Mr. Bungle

Anyone who says the stoppage was early is embarrassingly stupid and should stop watching MMA immediately so that I don't have to be lumped into the same category as "fan" with you.


Tito Ortiz didn't rock Chuck, he didn't hurt Chuck, he didn't even have Chucks respect. If you turtle and stop defending yourself the fight gets stopped. End of fcuking story.


----------



## AxleZTTic

Mr. Bungle said:


> Tito Ortiz didn't rock Chuck, he didn't hurt Chuck, he didn't even have Chucks respect. If you turtle and stop defending yourself the fight gets stopped. End of fcuking story.


tito did rock chuck, he did hurt chuck. watch the fight again. hell you dont even have to do that, watch any interview of chuck after the fight and look at his face, he's got a few lumps and bruises which will look even worse the next day. im not here to argue the stoppage, im here to argue the lack of respect.


----------



## prodigy11

lol tito fans cant get over the loss and its reminding me of tito vs ken shamrock where tito beats him bad twice but ppl make excuses so they can see the 3rd fight then look what happens? Tito was lucky not to lose it in the first you guys should be happy he made it to the 3rd even. Chuck was bruised yes but he just went 3 rounds with a top contender so he should be marked up a bit and im watching the fight over and over and chuck never looked that hurt to me


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

y is this thread even still open


----------



## Beeno

Because people just can't let it go. Tito got dominated. End of story.


----------



## AxleZTTic

Beeno said:


> Because people just can't let it go. Tito got dominated. End of story.


im not arguing the loss, my god people how can you not figure this out? i agree that it coulda/shoulda been over in the first, in which case yes it would have been a domination. if it was non title, and had gone the extra minute in the third, the scores would have been 29-28, 29-28, 30-27. if you call that a domintion you really are ignorant. the fact is it was a good fight, chuck proved he is the boss, tito proved he could make a fight of it. grow up, deal with it, and then let it go.


----------



## fighter194

Tito was not getting dominated. Chuck was getting the better of him that fight, and in the first round he hurt him, but tito put up a good fight. When chuck was throwing his last barrage of punches, he looked very gassed, and I think tito couldve survived and gone on if the fight wasnt stopped. But whats done is done, tito put up a fight, but in the end chuck had the better stand up. I still wouldve liked to see what wouldve happen if the fight wasnt stopped. People underestimate how much punishment tito can take.


----------



## BigBanda

Funny this thread is still going because some Tito fans can't let go and grasp onto reality that Tito will not be LHW champ again unless Chuck retires. Even if Rampage gets the title Tito is still screwed because he can't beat Rampage and they have said they will not fight eachother.

Tito is lucky he got past the 1st round. He managed a takedown in the 2nd but it happened just like all anticipated... if he even got the takedown Chuck would just pop right back up like a cork in water. Tito landed some blows??... so what, Chuck certainly didnt care and he knew that Tito's little fists of fury would not hurt him otherwise I'd imagine Chuck wouldnt of left himself so open. On top of all that Chuck had a torn MCL going into the match. 

Anyways hopefully we can see some potential great matches between Tito/Babalu or a Tito/Rashad match up.


----------



## bluballs

Im tired of seeing Liddell whoop Tios asst


----------

